# Weekly Competition 2020-14



## Mike Hughey (Mar 31, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R' U' F R' U'
*2. *R F R F' R' U F2 R F' R'
*3. *F R2 F2 U' F' U' R2 U R
*4. *F U2 F R' F' R U R2 F'
*5. *F R' U2 F U' F' R' F

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 U2 B D2 F D2 B2 L2 F L2 F R F D L2 B' R' D U2 B' U
*2. *B2 D2 F' D2 B D2 F R2 F R2 F' R' B' F2 L' D B' U2 L2 F2 R
*3. *U' R2 U F2 R2 D' U' L2 F2 U' R2 B F2 D L U F R2 B' D' B2
*4. *B' U' B L2 D2 L F U' B D' R2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2
*5. *D2 R L2 F L2 B L2 U2 R L2 D F2 U F2 L2 F2 U D2 F2 U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 B2 Fw F2 U B2 Uw2 B2 U B2 L' U R' Fw2 F2 L' Rw' R' Uw U' L2 D2 U Rw B2 R Fw F' U' L2 B' F Uw2 L' D' Uw2 Fw2 Uw B F
*2. *Fw' U Rw D2 R' D U Rw2 D' Uw2 U' B' D L2 U2 Rw D Uw2 L' Fw D2 U' Fw R Uw2 R2 Fw2 L' B D F2 Uw U2 R D R' Uw' L Fw D'
*3. *L F2 Rw' D L' Rw2 B F2 L Rw2 Uw' F2 D2 Fw2 D Uw' U F D2 Fw Rw' F2 U Rw2 R' U B2 U F' D B Rw' R D' B' Rw' R B R2 U2
*4. *B2 L2 B F' D2 R' B Rw D2 Uw F Rw2 Uw L2 R2 D' R' B2 R' Fw2 Rw2 R2 Fw' Rw D Fw2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 R B' Rw' R' D B D' L Rw2 R' U2
*5. *U F' L' Rw' B2 Fw2 Rw2 R U2 R2 Fw2 R U2 B2 Fw L Rw' U2 F2 D R' B' F2 R U2 L2 Rw2 B' L2 B' Fw2 U' L2 Rw R' B' Fw' F' L U

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw R' Dw2 L Lw' D Uw2 L2 Bw2 D Bw' R F2 L2 B' Uw' Lw R' Dw Lw2 Dw' U B2 F' Dw U' L2 R D' Uw2 L2 B2 L' B' R' D2 L Rw2 F Uw R' Dw' R2 Uw' Fw' F2 U Fw' R' Fw2 Lw2 R2 B' Uw F2 Rw R' Dw' Uw B
*2. *L' Lw' B2 Fw Dw Lw2 Uw L Lw2 R D R2 Fw2 F' Dw' Bw' Lw' Bw2 Fw Dw U R2 Bw2 L2 Rw' Bw' Fw2 F Lw' Dw2 L' Lw2 Rw' Bw Lw2 B' Uw Bw' D2 L' Dw2 R' D Rw2 Fw D' Dw' Uw Fw F Uw2 Lw' B D' Dw' L Rw Uw' U' Rw
*3. *Bw' Rw2 Bw Lw2 U2 Fw Rw U' Fw F' Dw L2 Rw D L' R F Lw U B Uw2 Lw' F' Rw2 R U Bw' L Dw2 Rw2 Dw U' Lw2 Dw2 U' Bw Rw' D2 Bw2 U Fw2 D2 Dw2 Lw2 F Dw' U2 R' Fw2 Lw2 Uw' U' Fw' Rw' Uw2 B' Lw' D' Bw' U2
*4. *Uw2 L Lw' R' Dw2 Lw' Bw2 L' F2 Dw' Bw' F2 Lw Uw Rw2 B F2 R2 Bw2 Rw B F2 R D2 Dw' Uw2 R' Uw2 L2 Bw2 Dw2 Rw' Bw L D2 Uw' F2 Uw R' U' Fw' Dw' Lw2 Fw D' Bw' Uw' F2 Rw2 U Bw' L B' F L2 R Uw2 Lw Bw2 Fw
*5. *Fw2 Uw B' D Dw U Fw U' Fw2 Dw2 Uw U' L B2 L2 Rw' D Lw' Uw2 L2 Lw Fw' D2 L Rw' D F' L2 Lw' Rw Dw Lw B F Uw2 Fw U2 Bw Lw2 R' Dw Uw2 B F2 Lw' B' L' Dw' Uw R2 D2 Dw' Uw R2 Bw' Lw' Fw' Lw' R' F'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2U2 R 2B2 2L2 2R' B2 2B2 3F2 2U2 R' 2F F' 3R2 2U' 3F 2U' 3F2 2D' F2 U' 2R2 D 2U 2B' 3F' U' 2F' R2 F 3R R D2 3U U 2R2 2B2 L2 2L' 3R2 R B' 2F 2L2 D' 3U' 2R' 2B' 2L B 2B2 L2 2B 2L2 R B' 3U' 2L2 3R2 U' B R2 2B2 D 2U R' 2D L2 R' F 2R2
*2. *2U 3F2 2F2 L' 2B F 2D' 3R2 D2 2R 2D2 2R2 2B2 D' 3F2 2L2 2F F' 3R2 3F' 3U R2 3F2 3R' F2 U2 2R2 B 2B2 F2 D 2U2 3R2 2R2 B' D' 3U U L 2B2 2L' 3F2 3R2 2D2 2B R' B F' D' B' U2 2R2 3F 2F' 3U' 2L' 2F2 U2 F2 L2 R D' 2D2 R' F2 2L2 3R' 3F L2 3R2
*3. *3R2 U' 2B2 3F' 2F F' U L2 F' L2 2L' 3R 3U' 3F' D 2U2 3R' 2D2 2R D' 3U2 2F2 F 3R' D 3U U' L2 2L 3R' 2B2 2D' 2F' F' D' 2D' U' R' F' D' 3U2 2U' B2 F2 2U 3R' 2R2 3U 2U' U2 R 2D2 3U2 2U' 2R F' L2 2B' 2F 2U2 2L2 2R2 2B2 3U' U2 R' 3F' L2 U' B'
*4. *L2 2B2 3F 2R' R' F L2 3U' 3F' 2U2 2L' R2 2D 2R' F2 U 3F2 2F' L' B 2F2 2L' R2 B 3F' F' 2L 2D 3R' F 2D' 3R' B2 R 2B2 2F2 3R' 2F 2L 2F F2 3R' R U' 3R2 2U' 3R' 2F 3R' 3F2 L 3R U R' 2F R2 2F2 2D' 2L B' L2 2F2 F' 2D2 R2 U2 2B L2 2L' R'
*5. *3U L D2 2D2 3U' L D' U' 2B2 L' 2B2 F L D 2D 3U' L2 2L2 3R' 2B L 3U' L B 2F2 3U 3R 2R' U2 2F2 F2 L' R 2D2 3U' U' 2B2 D2 2L' 3R U 2B2 F' L B' F2 3R' U2 R' U' 3F' 3U 2R B 2D2 2L2 R2 2F2 2D2 B' 2D' 2B' F' U' L' 2L2 R' 2F' U 2F

*7x7x7*
*1. *D2 L' 2B L2 2L' R 2D2 2B2 2F F 3L' F L2 2U2 2L 2R' B' F' D' U B D2 U 2R2 D' L2 3L D2 3R2 D' 3R' F' 3D' 3U2 2R' 3D 2U' 2L2 R2 2D2 R2 D2 3D 2L2 2F2 F2 3R 3F D 2U 3R2 2B2 L' F' 2D' 2U2 3F 3L D' L2 3R' 3B2 3L2 2R' D' 2F2 2L2 3F' D 3U' L2 2D 2L' 2R' D' 2L' 2D 2R' 2B' 2R2 F 3R' 3B' 2L 2D 3D2 B F 3R' B' 2D' 3B 3U2 2B2 2F' L 2R2 2B' 2R2 U2
*2. *B' 2B 2F2 2D' 3D 2B2 3F2 3L2 3R2 2D 2L2 R D' 2D' 3D 3U 2F2 D' L 2L2 3L' 2R2 R 2D2 3D2 3R B' 2F R 3U' U' L 2L2 2U' B' D2 2B2 D2 2U' 3F2 2L' R2 D2 3L' U 2R' 2F 2D U' L' 2R' B2 2L 3L 3R2 R2 3F 2D' 3D 2R R2 2U2 2L' D' 2L' 2U' R' 3D2 B 2B 2F' 2D2 L2 3B' D2 2L' B2 2R' B2 2F' 3U' U2 3R' 3U 3R2 3U2 L' 3R' 2B 2F 3L 3U2 B 2B 3D' 3F2 3L2 B 2B 2L2
*3. *2F L 2L2 R2 B 3L' 2U' U 3B2 3F D2 2U' U2 3B2 L2 D' 3U' L2 B' 2B' U B2 2L 3B' 3F2 3D' B' 3B2 D' 2D 2U' R' 2D' 2L' 3B' F' 3U 3R2 U2 3B' 2L' 2D2 F2 2U' F' 2D 2U 2L' 2D2 3L B F L B' 3R' 2R' 3B 2L2 3L 3F 2F 2U' L' 3D2 B2 2B' 3D2 R' 3B2 3D2 R2 3D' 2U2 B 3B' 2F F2 2L2 2R' 2U' U' R2 3B F' 2D 3U2 U 3R' 3U' 3F2 2R 2D2 3D' 3U' U2 2F2 3R 2U 3B2 3R'
*4. *3L 2R' 3F' L 3B 2U2 2L 2B' 3B2 3U' F2 3D R B 2L' 3L2 3F' 3U F' 2D 2L 2D 2U 2L 3R' B' 3R' 2R' 3F 2R2 D2 2U2 3B' 2F' 2L 3D' 2U U L' 3D2 3U' L 3F' 3D2 2U U 2R D L 2F U 2L2 B 3D 2F 3R2 D2 3L2 3U B 2D2 2R2 B2 3U' 3F R2 B2 D B 3F' 2L' 3B' 3F 2L 2D 3L U' 2B2 3F 3R' 2R D' U' 2L' B 2U' B 2L' 3R2 2F2 F L2 3L 3U2 3F2 2D B' 2U 3L2 2F
*5. *2R2 D2 2R B' 3F2 R 3D B2 F' 2L' 2R' 3D' 2F2 2U U R' 3U' 3B' 2F 3L2 3U 3B2 L 2R' B' 3F 2U' F2 U2 2L' 3L 2D' 2U2 3B2 2U 3B2 2D' 3L 2B2 3U 2U2 2B F2 L2 3B 3U' L2 2R B' F' L' 2L' 2R2 R2 D' B2 2L2 2R 3F 2U' U R B2 2B 3D2 B2 2B' L' 3L R' 2F2 3D 2L' 2D 3D2 3U2 2U2 2R' D 3L 2D' 3B2 F2 2U2 R2 B' 3B D L' 3U' U R 3D' L' 3D' 2B' 3L' B2 2D2 L

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R F R' U R' F' R F' U'
*2. *F' R F2 U' R U F' R' U'
*3. *F U' F' U2 F' R2 F' R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B' U' B2 D2 F' B2 D U' R' L' D2 B2 L2 B' D' L F R' Fw Uw
*2. *U' B' L U D2 R D R U L2 B D' B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 B' F Rw2 Uw2
*3. *U R2 D' F U' R2 B2 F L' R D2 F U2 F' D' L' D2 B L' F2 Rw2 Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' U' Rw U' Fw2 R D' R Uw' Fw Uw2 L2 Rw Fw' Rw2 R' D2 Uw' L B' Fw Uw2 U' Rw R Fw' F2 R2 U' F' L2 Rw' U B L2 U2 B' Fw L B'
*2. *Uw L' B2 Fw D Uw Fw' R2 D' Uw' Rw2 B' Uw2 U2 F' Rw2 Fw F Uw2 R U F' D' L' R2 D2 Rw R B2 L' Uw R' U' Fw' D R2 U2 Fw Rw' Uw2
*3. *Uw2 Fw2 L Rw2 D Rw' U2 R2 U' B2 Uw F Rw F' U' L2 Rw D' L2 B' D2 Rw2 D Uw' U2 Fw2 Rw2 U' Fw' F2 U' B D' F D Fw Uw' U Fw U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 B D2 R B' Bw Uw U' Fw2 L' Dw R B2 Rw2 Fw2 R' D' Lw' Rw D2 U2 B Bw Lw' D2 Rw' Fw Uw Rw R2 B' Fw2 Lw Fw' F R Bw D2 Bw2 Dw B' Fw Lw2 B' Fw2 F2 Uw2 L2 Bw Fw F Lw' D Uw Lw' D U Rw' Fw Uw2
*2. *B2 L2 Dw' Uw2 B' Fw' F2 Lw' D2 Dw' Lw B' U R' U' R' Dw' U R2 Bw2 Fw' D' Dw Uw' Fw Uw' L Lw' Uw' Fw L Fw F' Uw Fw F2 L' Dw' Bw2 D B' F Dw2 U2 Fw2 D Dw' Uw' Rw2 Uw' Lw' D L' Lw' U' Bw2 U L Uw Fw2
*3. *D2 Bw' D F L' F' Rw' Uw2 Rw' R Bw2 F' D' U R Uw U L2 U L2 D' Lw2 Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 L B F D2 Fw U2 Lw D Uw Bw2 R' Dw2 Rw F2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 Uw' Lw2 U B Rw R' D' Dw' Rw' D U2 B Uw Rw' Bw' Fw' D' Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' 2R2 B2 2U 3R' R2 2B' 2L' B 2B' 2F' D 3U2 2U R' 3F2 2R 2U' B' 2D' 2R' D' 3R' 2B' D' L2 2L' 3U' B 2F2 D' 2D 2B U2 B 3U B' U' 2B' 3F 2F 3R 2R' 2D2 L' D 3U2 2L2 3R2 2R 2D 3U 2F' 3U U2 L' 3F2 2D2 2B' 2L2 2D 2R' U2 L' 2R U 2L' 2D2 B2 L2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F' L2 3D U2 L' 2B 3L' 3R2 R 3F L 2L' R' B 3D 2B2 3B D U' 3L 2U U2 R' D 3D F U' L2 3R2 2D L 2L' R' D2 2U' F 2L' 3L' B2 F2 D 2U 2B F' 2D2 U' R2 3B2 D U2 2B2 2U' 3B 3D' 2L2 2D2 2U' 3B2 2U2 2R2 B2 2D2 3D F' L 2L2 B 3D2 3F2 3L' 3R 3B U2 B' L' B 3F' 2L R2 3D 2U 3R 2B' 2R' 3D2 L 2L' 3R 2D2 3L2 3R' U' L R2 D' 2D2 3D2 L 2U U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 D2 B2 L B2 U L' D' F U2 D B L' U' R2 D2 B' R2 L2 B Rw Uw2
*2. *U' F2 D' U2 R' B2 R D R' D B L2 U R L2 F B2 L F2 L U Rw2 Uw
*3. *U L' B2 R2 D F2 U' F2 R' F' U2 R' F2 D' B R' F2 R' B' Uw2
*4. *D' R2 F2 U2 F L F2 B L2 R U2 B2 L' B' R2 U2 R2 B2 D U2 Rw' Uw'
*5. *U2 F2 U R2 U2 D2 R' D U2 F2 L2 F' R' B2 D R2 D2 L' B F' Rw2 Uw
*6. *L2 B' R2 D F' B D2 F B U2 R2 U F L' F' U2 R U2 D2 Fw' Uw
*7. *D R' L2 U2 F2 R2 F B' R' L F' B U2 L' U' L2 R2 D2 F' Rw' Uw2
*8. *B2 L' F U' L2 F2 U' R2 L B2 F2 U' L F' R' F2 B U2 F Rw2 Uw2
*9. *L' D R' B2 R L D2 U' B D2 L B D2 B L' D R F2 B Rw' Uw
*10. *D' U2 L' D2 B' R B U' F2 L2 F2 B2 U' B' F2 L' R2 B U' L D2 Rw Uw'
*11. *U' B2 R B2 D2 F R B' L D' B' D2 L D2 B2 F' R2 D' B2 Uw2
*12. *L2 D2 B' D L2 U' D2 F' B D L2 F D2 B R2 B L' U2 F D2 Rw Uw2
*13. *D' R' B' R U' D' B U' B U2 R2 L' F L D' B2 R' L' F' D Fw' Uw'
*14. *B2 D' F B R2 F2 U2 D2 L F' U L' U' F2 L' D' U' F' L D2 Rw2 Uw'
*15. *F2 L F B' U' L' F' L' F' R2 D' L F B' U2 F2 B2 D2 U' Fw Uw
*16. *R' L2 F' R2 B2 U L F' B2 L F' U B F L2 B F L' F2 U Fw' Uw
*17. *L F R' D' U B' L D' L' R B' R2 F B L2 F2 R B' R2 D' B2 Rw' Uw'
*18. *U' D' F L' R' B2 F' L' F2 R2 U R F B2 R' U2 B' F D Fw' Uw
*19. *B' U L2 F L' B2 U' F2 B' D2 F L D2 B2 R2 B L' R2 F Rw Uw'
*20. *R' L U B2 L' R' F' U L' F' D' L2 D2 U' L2 F' L' R D Rw Uw'
*21. *R' F D2 L2 B2 F R U' F' R' D' F' L2 F' U R' F' R L Fw'
*22. *L' D' F R' D' B F2 L' R2 B F U2 D2 B' D2 L' U' R B' R' Fw' Uw2
*23. *L' R2 F2 U' F L' B2 D' R2 F2 R F' U L2 R U' D' R' D B2 U' Rw2 Uw
*24. *F L2 F R2 F' U2 R F' L' U' F B2 R2 D2 B2 R' B2 F D Rw Uw
*25. *D L U' D' F R' U' F' D' F2 R L2 F2 R L' U R F2 R' D' R' Fw Uw
*26. *B D' F' B2 U F2 D' R2 L2 D' B2 L2 F' L' U' L B D' U' Rw' Uw2
*27. *D' L' B' D U2 B' U2 F2 U R' D B2 D2 R2 D R L B' D2 F2 Rw2 Uw
*28. *R U' L R' B2 L' R2 D2 B2 D' B R L B' F' U' B2 F U2 L2 Fw Uw
*29. *U2 L' F D F2 B' U F' L2 D' B R2 U2 B2 F' R2 D R2 B' D' Fw Uw'
*30. *B2 U2 F' U' R' U B D F' U D R2 F' D R B' D' U' F2 L' Fw' Uw'
*31. *R2 D' F B2 U B U R2 F' D2 B' R D2 B' D2 F U2 D2 B2
*32. *U' D' B D' U2 L' F' U2 F' L' R' U D2 R U2 D' B' R' F2 R L' Fw Uw'
*33. *B' L' R D' F' R2 U' R' F B' U2 F D2 B U R2 U2 R2 F' B' Rw' Uw'
*34. *L2 D' U' F' D' U2 F' U2 F D' U R2 L2 B R' L' F2 L2 R F R2 Fw' Uw
*35. *R' L2 F2 B' L' F' D2 L' F' B' D U' L F L2 D2 F' L2 B2 D B2 Rw' Uw'
*36. *R2 U2 R' B2 D' U L' U B2 L2 D F' L2 D2 F2 U F' D U' Rw2 Uw2
*37. *F2 R L B D' F' D2 U' B' U' F L D' F2 B R' D2 R B Rw' Uw
*38. *R U' F L2 U2 B R F' R B2 U B' U' D2 F2 L' D2 R2 D2 Fw'
*39. *R2 L F' L2 F' U B R' D' F' B L' F2 L2 F U' F D2 R2 Fw Uw'
*40. *L2 D2 L U' F2 D B' F' L' D2 U2 R' B2 D2 B R D F2 D' L Fw
*41. *B L2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 D U F U' F2 D R2 L D' F2 L2 B2 Rw2 Uw2
*42. *F2 L F' B' D' L2 D2 L2 U R' F L' U' R' L' F' B2 R2 F Rw2 Uw2
*43. *D' U' R' B2 D2 B2 R' F' U' L2 B2 F' U2 L' U2 L F' R' F Rw Uw
*44. *U L2 U' B' U' R' F' B2 R2 D F D' F' L B2 R2 D2 L F' D' B2 Rw' Uw2
*45. *B' U' F2 L F' D2 R' L' B R2 L D L' D2 L D' L' U2 F Rw2 Uw
*46. *B2 U' D2 R' F2 B U L' D2 F U F L' D' U2 L2 U R' L2 F' Rw2 Uw2
*47. *U L' U2 R' U2 D' F2 R B D2 L' U2 D F' B U2 D2 F R' Fw' Uw'
*48. *B' F L D2 L D2 R' F' B2 D' R' F R2 B U' B' L' F' L' F'
*49. *L' U' B' U D2 R' F' U D2 L' B R F R' L D2 R B' F' Rw Uw
*50. *F2 L' D2 R' B2 D2 B R2 D R' U' B2 L2 F U2 B U2 B D2 B2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*51. *D2 R U' F2 U2 R2 D2 L' B' R' B' F U2 L2 R U' B2 F D Rw2 Uw'
*52. *F R D2 U F2 D2 F' B' D2 F2 R2 F D2 L2 R' B D B2 F L R2 Fw' Uw
*53. *R U F2 R2 U' F2 L U R' U' L2 R' F' D' F D' B2 R2 L' D Rw
*54. *L R F B2 R2 L' F L2 U2 R' B' L2 B' L' R2 U2 D2 L D' L2 D2 Fw' Uw2
*55. *R2 B' R2 F' L' B2 R F2 U2 B F2 R B2 D' L2 D2 U2 B L' U2 Rw' Uw'
*56. *R L U' F B' L2 B D' B' L2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 D' U Fw' Uw
*57. *U2 D R2 U R F2 R' U2 R U' D2 R' F D2 F2 R2 F2 B D' U Fw' Uw
*58. *U D2 F' R F2 B2 L2 F2 U' B L' F D B2 L B U' R2 B' U Fw Uw'
*59. *R D R L D L F' L B' D' F2 L F U R' F U F2 B' Rw' Uw
*60. *R2 B2 R' L U D B' R2 B' D2 F' U R' L2 D' U' F' U L2 B2 U2 Rw Uw
*61. *L2 U2 L B F2 R2 L' D2 U2 F2 B' L2 R2 U D' B2 R L B Rw' Uw
*62. *R' L' U' L' R U' F B' U B' U F B U2 R L2 D F U' Fw' Uw2
*63. *L2 F U2 L' U F U' F U' R' U' R' F2 B2 D U2 R' D' F L2 Fw Uw2
*64. *U B2 D2 U L2 D2 B R2 L2 U2 R' B F L2 D2 U' L U2 F2 U2 Fw' Uw
*65. *U R U2 F B2 L2 B2 F U' D' R U2 D R2 D L D' L F D2 Rw2 Uw2
*66. *R' F' L2 B2 R' D' B2 R' U2 R' L D L U2 L' R' F2 B' L2 R Fw' Uw2
*67. *R' U F' U' B R L2 B2 F U' D2 L R' U' B2 R2 F2 R B R' D Fw Uw
*68. *L2 U2 B' D U' R B R D U R U' R' D' B' L' U L' R U' Fw Uw'
*69. *L' D B2 R' B2 R B R' F2 B2 R U' L2 F2 D' L R' B2 D2 L Fw Uw
*70. *F' B L U B' D' B2 L R2 B U2 B R' U' D2 B R L2 D U2 R' Fw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 U' B2 D' U F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 B' F' U B2 U2 R D' U F' U'
*2. *D' F' B D L D' B2 L B' D L2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D'
*3. *D2 B2 R B2 U2 L' F2 R D2 B2 R' D R U R' F' L B2 L2 D U
*4. *L' D2 U2 F2 R' U2 L F2 R2 U2 R2 F' R' B R U' L D' R' F R2
*5. *F' B R' F B' U' B L' B2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 B2 D B2 D' F2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' R2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 D B2 F2 D B' D' F' L2 B' L B D F R'
*2. *R' L D' F R' L' U' L2 U' L U2 F2 L2 F L2 F U2 D2 F' R2 B'
*3. *F2 L D' L2 B U' D' R' F' R' L F L2 F' U2 B2 U2 F' U2 D2 R2
*4. *D B' L F' U F' U' L U' L2 F2 D' R2 U B2 L2 D' R2 D
*5. *D2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 B D' F' U L R' D' L2 F D'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 U2 L' R2 U2 B2 R F2 L D2 U2 F' D' U2 R D2 L2 B R2 F2
*2. *R2 D' R L' B R' U R2 F2 L U2 F2 U D2 R2 U' F2 B2 U' F2 D'
*3. *U' R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' B' D2 F D' B2 R F2 R F U'
*4. *B2 R2 B2 D F2 D R2 D' U2 F' U' R' U2 B2 F' R B D' B2 U'
*5. *D' L2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' F L' F2 D B D L F D' R

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 D B2 L F' D2 L' B2 L2 D B R2 D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D F2 U' R2 U R2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 L' U2 B F' R U' B' D2 B L R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U R2 F2 U F2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R' U' F2 D B' D2 R' B' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U' F U' F U2 R' U2 R' U
*3. *R2 D B2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 D2 L B F' U R2 D2 B2 U L F' U2
*4. *Fw' R U' B L2 Rw' Fw' L' B2 Fw' L' Rw2 B2 Fw D Uw2 U Rw2 R U2 B Rw R' U B' Fw' U' L2 U2 L' R' U B' Uw2 B Uw' R2 D U B2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R' U' F R2 U2 R' F2
*3. *D R2 B2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L' B' R2 F' U2 L D2 U' R U'
*4. *Fw2 Uw B2 U' F2 D U2 F2 D' Uw U2 L Rw Fw2 Uw R2 D2 Fw2 U Rw2 R' Fw' Rw' R D2 F L2 R F' L' Fw F2 R2 F Rw2 B2 Fw' D' Uw' U'
*5. *B2 D2 R Uw U' Bw2 L2 B' Dw Uw U2 B2 Lw R' Bw L F' D F2 Dw' Rw D2 Uw' U2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw2 Lw' Rw2 D' L2 Rw2 U' L Bw' Fw2 Uw Bw' Lw2 Rw D' R2 F' Dw Uw2 Fw2 Rw R2 B' Bw Fw2 Lw2 Dw' R' Bw' Fw L2 Rw R Uw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R F R' U F' R F2 U2
*3. *B' L2 U2 F L2 B' U2 F' R2 F R U2 F U B' D L' R2 B D L2
*4. *U L2 B' U2 B2 R2 B' L' Fw2 R B Fw2 F' U F2 U2 Fw F2 R' B' Uw' Rw' F' R2 B U B F Uw Fw2 L2 Rw2 R2 F' R Fw2 D2 Fw F Uw
*5. *Bw2 Fw' Lw2 Dw Lw2 U' Fw' R' B Fw2 Dw2 Bw' F2 Rw F2 Dw' L' R' F2 D' Dw' Fw' F Rw' D' Lw Uw2 L' Bw' D Uw2 L2 Lw2 Dw Uw2 B2 Fw' Dw2 Bw2 F2 D' Lw' Dw2 R U' R2 Uw2 R Fw' L2 Uw' U' R Dw2 Uw' U L D' Dw2 Fw
*6. *3U2 2R2 3F' R2 D' 3U 2R' 2U' 2F' D 3U 2U2 U 2L 2R' R' 2B2 U2 2F' F' R' 2U' 3F' D 3F' 2D2 3U 2U2 3R U2 3F 3U2 2B2 U2 R F' D' B' 2B 2F2 F 2D 3U 2U 2F2 U2 B' U' L' 3R' 2R2 B 2U2 U2 R D 2L' 2B 3R2 D2 2D 3U2 2B2 2F2 D' 3R2 F' 2U2 B 2B'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U F R' U2 R F2 U' F' U'
*3. *U B2 U R2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 D F' U' L' F L U L B L' F'
*4. *Fw2 R2 B' Fw2 R2 U' B L' Rw Fw2 D F2 Rw2 F Rw R2 Fw2 Rw Fw2 F L' U' R Fw' L2 B' Fw R Uw2 Rw' F2 D2 L D' Uw U' F2 U' B2 Fw'
*5. *Dw U B2 U B2 Bw2 Rw R2 Fw L Dw' Uw2 R B Bw L R D' Uw' Lw' Dw2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2 L Lw2 Uw2 L2 Bw2 L' Bw Rw Fw Rw2 Bw Rw2 D' Uw' Lw' Rw Dw' Uw' R Dw2 Uw2 B' Dw2 L2 Rw' R' B U' Bw' Fw U F2 Dw' Fw R Fw'
*6. *3U' 2L' 3R' 2R R' D2 2B2 L2 D' 2U L' 3R2 2R' R2 2U L2 2D2 2U2 3F' 2F' F' 3U' 2B2 U2 2R R' 3U L 2L F' 2L' R2 B F' D2 B 3F F2 3R 3U2 B' R D' 2F' F2 2D 3R2 2D 2U' 2F' 2R' U2 2R 2F' F L' B' L2 2L2 2R' B L2 R 3U L D 3F' U2 L' 2F2
*7. *D' U' 2B2 3U2 L F2 3D2 2B' 3F2 D' 2R 2F' 3D 3F' 2D 2U B' 2L2 3L 3R2 2D' 3L 3D' U' B' 3B' 2F 2R B U' 2B2 2R 2U2 L 2D B L D2 3D' 2U2 L 3U 2F2 3D2 3U' 3F' F 2U 3F 3U L' 2L2 B2 2L' D 2U' 3B2 2F2 F2 3L2 2D2 2B' F' 3L' 3D 2F' 2U L' 2D 2R2 3B' 3F' 2R 3U2 L B 2R 2B2 3F F' 2L' 3B 3R D2 3B' 2F' 2L' D2 2L2 2D 3D2 L2 2B' 2F2 F2 U 2L 3R R2 2B

*Clock*
*1. *UR2+ DR6+ DL5- UL5+ U1+ R4- D5+ L0+ ALL1- y2 U6+ R4+ D5+ L5+ ALL6+ DR 
*2. *UR2- DR2+ DL5+ UL6+ U5+ R3+ D3- L3+ ALL6+ y2 U3+ R2+ D4+ L5- ALL4- UR DR UL 
*3. *UR1+ DR5- DL5+ UL5- U4- R2- D3- L2+ ALL6+ y2 U1+ R1- D2- L6+ ALL6+ UR DL UL 
*4. *UR1- DR2+ DL5- UL1- U3+ R2+ D2+ L1- ALL2+ y2 U3+ R1+ D5- L2- ALL1+ UR DR DL 
*5. *UR1- DR1+ DL1+ UL3- U3+ R1- D1- L5- ALL2+ y2 U4+ R1- D1+ L1+ ALL3- UR DR 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R L B' L R L' B' l' r u'
*2. *R L' R L' B' U R' B' b u
*3. *U' L' R B R' L' U L l r' b u'
*4. *U R L' U' B U' R B' l r' u'
*5. *L U' R L' B' R B L' R' l' r' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0) /
*2. *(-3, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 2) /
*3. *(0, -4) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) /
*4. *(1, 3) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (2, 2) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 3) / (0, -1) / (0, 4)
*5. *(3, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, 2) / (4, 1) / (5, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, -3)

*Skewb*
*1. *L R L R U' L R U L R' U'
*2. *R U R U' B' R' U R B U R'
*3. *R L R L' U L' U L' B' U B'
*4. *R B L R' L U' R B' U R L
*5. *B U B R' L' R U B R' L U

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
*2. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U
*4. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
*5. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U2 F2 U F' U' R F2 R
*3. *U' D' F L' D2 R2 F' U' R U2 B2 L2 U B2 D' F2 U L2 D2 R2
*4. *Fw' R' B F' L B2 U' F' Uw' L2 B' D2 Fw' L Rw2 B Rw2 R' U' R Fw2 Rw' D B' Uw B Fw' F Rw' B2 Fw' L2 B' Rw U2 L' B L' Uw Fw'
*5. *Rw2 U R' D2 B Dw Uw2 Fw D2 Uw2 Lw D Bw Dw' L' Dw2 F' Dw2 U L U Bw Lw' Rw' B L R' Dw' Uw Rw D2 Uw F' R' Fw' L' Bw' Fw2 D2 U B F' U2 B2 Uw2 Bw Uw L Bw L' Lw2 Rw' Dw B' Bw' Rw2 Uw' R D F'
*OH. *R U2 B2 D2 B2 R D2 B2 R B2 L2 D' U' R B F2 D' F2 U R D2
*Clock. *UR4- DR4- DL5- UL6+ U1+ R4- D3- L1- ALL4- y2 U6+ R4+ D4- L4- ALL1- UR DL 
*Mega. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *U B' U' B' L' U R l u
*Square-1. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 3) / (4, 0) / (-4, 0)
*Skewb. *R B U' L' R L' U L R' L' R

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L' R' f' F' L f' r' b l L' R B R F L' R F'
*2. *L R b' B f F r b f' r' R' F L' B' R F' L
*3. *F f' F r' b' f' L B L' R B' F R F R F
*4. *F' b' r R' b' l' f' l r' F' L' B' L R B L' F' R
*5. *b' B' L R l r' b' r' F' R' B' F R B L F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Lw L Bw' U B Uw R Lw' Bw' U' L Uw Rw' Uw' Rw Uw' Bw Rw' Bw Rw' Bw' u l'
*2. *Uw' Bw' Rw' R' Bw Rw L' Rw U' L' B Uw' Bw' Lw' Rw Uw' Lw Uw' u r' b
*3. *Uw Bw' Uw' L' R B' Rw' U' Lw Uw' L Lw Rw' Uw' Rw' Lw' Uw' Lw Rw u r b
*4. *Rw Lw U' Rw' Lw' R Bw' U' B Uw Lw' Rw' Uw Bw Rw Uw' Lw Rw' u
*5. *Uw R Uw Lw' U' L R B Lw' R Bw' Uw Lw Bw Rw' Bw Uw Bw u' l' r

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *R D L D R U R D L U R U L2 D2 R2 U R U L D2 R U L2 D R U L2 D R2 D L U R D R U L U R D L D L2 U R2 D L
*2. *D R D R U L U R D2 L2 U R2 D L U2 L D2 R U R2 U L D R D L2 U R2 D L2 U L D R U R D L U L D2 R U L U R2 D L D R U R D L U R U L D L U2 R D L
*3. *R D2 L U2 R D R U L D L U R2 D2 L U R2 D L U R U L2 D R D L2 U R D2 R U2 L D2 R U L U L
*4. *D R D L U R U L D R D R U2 L D2 R U2 L D R2 U L2 D R2 D L U R U L2 D L U R D3 L U2 R D R D L U R2 D L U3 L D R2 D L3 U2 R3 D L
*5. *R D L U R D R D L2 U R2 D L U R U L D R D L U2 R D R D L2 U R2 U L3 D R2 U L D2 L D R2 U L2 D R U R2 D L2 U2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D' R2 F2 D' R' U' F U L D' B2 R2 D2 B2 R B2 R2 U2 R D2 L2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R' F U2 F' U B2 R' B L U2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 D' B2 R2 F2 B2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D F2 R2 U B2 U F2 U F2 D2 B2 U2 F U' B L2 F D2 U F2 R D R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 D F2 U' B F' D' L2 R' D' R' F' U' L2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' L D R B' U' F U2 F2 U B2 R D R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *D L2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D R2 U B' F L' D2 U' F D' B U2 F' L
*2. *F' L2 F' L2 R2 U2 F D2 L2 F D2 U' L B F2 U2 L2 D2 U B' F2
*3. *D' L2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 D R B F' R B2 F R' D2 R' U'
*4. *D2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R B2 L D2 R' B2 U' B D2 B2 D' U2 F D L B
*5. *L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 F' D2 L2 F2 U L2 F' U2 B R' F' U B U2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UF UL UB UR UF UL UB UR UF UR UF UR LB UB RF UR UF UL RF UR UF UR UF UB LB UL RB UB RB UB LF UF UR UB LB UL UF UR LF UL DB DF RF DL DR DB DF DR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF DR UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ RB+ UB UL LF DR RB+2 DF+2 DL+2
*2. *UB UL UF UB UL UF UL UF UR UL UF UR UB UL UF LB UB RF UF UR UF UR UB UL UF UR LB RF UF RB UR UF UL UF UB UL RB UR LF UF UR UB UR UL UF RF DB RB DL LB UL UB UR UF RF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB DB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR UL+ LF UL+2 RB+ DR RB+2 UR+2 LB- UB-2 DF+2 RF+ DF+
*3. *UR UF UB UR UL UF UB UR UB UR UF UL UF UB LB RF UR UF UL UB UL RF UR UF UB UL LB RF UF UR RB UB RB UB UR LF UL UF UB RB LF UF UR DL DB DF DL LB LF UL UB DF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DF RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ LB UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UL+ LF UL+2 DR+ DB LB+2 DR+2 DF+2 RF+ UR UB-2 DF DL-
*4. *UF UL UF UR UF UB UL UF UB UL UB UR UL LB UL UB LB RF UF UR UF UB UR LB UB UL RB LF UL UB UR LF UF UL UF LB UB RB UR UB UL UF DL LB UB UR RF LF DB DR RB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL LB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UR+ UF UR+2 DB+ DL LF+2 DB+2 UB+ DR+2 DF+ DR+
*5. *UB UR UB UL UF UR UF UR UB UL UF UB UR LB UL UB UR UF UR LB RF UF RF UF UR RF UR UB LB UL RB UR LF UF UL UF UB UR UF RB UR UB UL LB RB DR DB RB UB DL LB DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RB UB+2 UL UB-2 DR+2 DF LF+ DR-2 DB-2 DL+2 LF-2 DB+2 UB


----------



## FluffyAppleMonsterParrotP (Apr 2, 2020)

3 x 3:
14.45, 15.60, 12.39, 16.25, 13.99 = average of 5 for 3 x 3 is 14.54
2 x 2:
2.57, 4.97, 5.51, 3.15, 4.58 = avarage of 5 for 2 x 2 is 4.23
3 x 3 OH:
36.33, 30.65, 36.63, 35.69, 39.19 = avarage of 5 for 3 x 3 OH is 36.22
4 x 4:
83.73(1:23.73), 102.55(1:42.55), 86.14(1:26.14), 76.51(1:16.51), 89.85(1:29.85) = avarage of 5 for 4 x 4 is 86.57(1:26.57)
2+3+4 Relay:
104.87(1:42.87)


----------



## #CubingForPeace (Apr 2, 2020)

2x2~
1. 11.303
2. 10.544
3. 9.335
4. 14.513
5. 14.490
Ao5: 12.112
3x3~
1. 19.960
2. 19.067
3. 18.387
4. 18.855
5. 17.921
Ao5: 18.769

Sent from my D2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafaello (Apr 2, 2020)

Hello,
I want to compete, but i have two questions.
1. How to calculate score in Speed FMC?
2. What is 3x3 Match the scramble?


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 2, 2020)

Rafaello said:


> Hello,
> I want to compete, but i have two questions.
> 1. How to calculate score in Speed FMC?
> 2. What is 3x3 Match the scramble?


1. Score=Moves+Time
for example: You get a 30 Move solution in 3:30min > Score: 33.5 
the lower your score, the better it is

2. apply the scramble to one cube
solve the second (solved) cube in this scrambled state (only this part counts for your time)


----------



## Ayce (Apr 2, 2020)

I need an account on the weekly competition site


----------



## Heewon Seo (Apr 2, 2020)

3x3
1. 8.240
2. 8.406
3. 11.174
4. 7.905
5. 8.405
Ao5: 8.350

2x2
1. 2.036
2. 2.136
3. 3.404
4. 3.537
5. 4.304
Ao5: 3.026

Megaminx
1. 38.589
2. 40.056
3. 40.124
4. 38.288
5. 45.758
Ao5: 39.590

4x4 lol 
1. 37.854
2. 31.389
3. 35.218
4. 31.418
5. 35.935
Ao5: 34.190

5x5
1. 1:05.833
2 59.099
3. 1:02.734
4. 1:16.141
5. 1:02.500
Ao5: 1:03.689


----------



## J2Cubed (Apr 4, 2020)

2x2
1. 4.195
2. 9.352
3. 16.914
4. 10.697
5. 12.492
Ao5: 10.846

3x3
1. 41.505
2. 40.046
3. 47.342
4. 43.734
5. 50.416
Ao5: 44.220

Megaminx
1. 6:10.930
2. 7:20.199
3. 5:47.516
4. 6:18.506
5. 5:54.461
Ao5: 6:07.965

PyraMinx
1. 27.051
2. 32.025
3. 24.697
4. 32.769
5. 34.187
Ao5: 30.615

Skewb
1. 21.321
2. 15.540
3. 10.974
4. 24.236
5. 12.552
Ao5: 16.471

Redi Cube:
1. 47.139
2. 1:10.351
3. 1:09.349
4. 52.022
5. 1:19.439
Ao5: 1:03.907

Mirror Blocks
1. 2:16.361
2. 4:04.421
3. 2:20.570
4. 3:05.163
5. 2:24.639
Ao5: 2:36.790


----------



## LunarStellar (Apr 4, 2020)

3x3
1. 25.61
2. 24.11
3. 23.38
4. 25.79
5. 33.09
Ao5. 25.17

5x5
1. 5:04.31
2. 4:51.90
3. 4:35.75
4. 4:17.07
5. 4:14.40
Ao5. 4:34.91

OH
1. 1:12.80
2. 3:02.75
3. 1:35.13
4. 2:34.73
5. 57.14
Ao5. 1:47.55

Pyraminx
1. 15.42
2. 19.44
3. 11.58
4. 11.48
5. 14.86
Ao5. 13.95

Skewb
1. 17.77
2. 18.21
3. 11.09
4. 9.10
5. 23.03
Ao5. 15.69


----------



## Timoth3 (Apr 5, 2020)

2x2
1. 2.15
2. 5.04
3. 4.98
4. 3.99
5. 8.47
Ao5 = 4.67

3x3
1. 13.85
2. 15.27
3. 14.16 
4. 16.51
5. 16.56
Ao5 = 15.31

3x3 OH
1. 33.73
2. 46.28 (dropped my cube, oops!)
3. 44.09
4. 34.88
5. 35.53
Ao5 = 38.16


----------



## KingTim96 (Apr 5, 2020)

2x2 avg of 5: 4.82
3x3 avg of 5: 18.54
4x4 avg of 5: 1:13.23

2+3+4 relay: 1:53.62


----------



## Ked Ki (Apr 6, 2020)

*3x3:*
1. 21.74
2. 22.97
3. 26.53
4. 22.60
5. 24.39
*Ao5:* 23.32

*4x4:*
1. 1:24.11
2. 1:34.94
3. 1:32.69
4. 1:29.96
5. 1:21.67
*Ao5:* 1:28.92

*5x5:*
1. 3:05.83
2. 3:03.92
3. 2:40.79
4. 2:30.91
5. 3:11.29
*Ao5:* 2:56.85


----------



## brododragon (Apr 6, 2020)

Ayce said:


> I need an account on the weekly competition site


Sign up.


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 6, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Sign up.



Great idea! Wonder if they've tried that already...


----------



## brododragon (Apr 6, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> Great idea! Wonder if they've tried that already...
> 
> View attachment 11648


I'm dumb...

I guess my dumb excuse to go along with it is that is 1:30 AM.


----------



## Big123 (Apr 6, 2020)

*3x3:*
1. 15.13
2. 10.99
3. 12.90
4. 13.80
5. 12.50
*Ao5:* 13.07

*3x3 OH:*
1. 24.83
2. 30.17
3. 22.86
4. 25.75
5. 31.45
*Ao5:* 26.92


----------



## Rafaello (Apr 6, 2020)

*3x3x3: Ao5: 11.898
1. *11.798
*2. *12.824
*3. *11.822
*4. *12.073
*5. *11.321
*2x2x2: Ao5: 3.056
1. *2.287
*2. *3.415
*3. *3.842
*4. *2.725
*5. *3.028
*4x4x4: Ao5: 58.082
1. *1:01.091
*2. *59.142
*3. *59.989
*4. *55.116
*5. *53.142
*5x5x5: Ao5: 2:59.760
1. *3:09.416
*2. *2:35.687
*3. *3:06.476
*4. *3:01.372
*5. *2:51.431
*6x6x6: Ao5: 7:00.979
1. *7:16.765
*2. *8:40.182
*3. *6:32.529
*4. *6:46.252
*5. *6:59.919
*7x7x7 Ao5: 11:37.744
1. *11:56.483
*2. *11:29.178
*3. *11:37.712
*4. *11:14.873
*5. *11:46.341
*2BLD: Mo3: 50.613
1. *56.920
*2. *48.558
*3. 46.361
3BLD: Mo3: 4:04.344
1. *4:36.775
*2. 3:46.108
3. *3:50.148
*MBLD: 2/2 14:39
3x3 OH: Ao5: 29.078
1. *27.703
*2. *27.052
*3.* 31.957
*4. *28.618
*5. *30.914
*3x3 Feet: Ao5: 6:47.310 *(my first ever feet attempt lol)
*1. *9:55.288
*2. *6:51.255
*3. *7:43.055
*4. *5:47.621
*5. *4:53.558
*3x3 Match the scramble: Ao5: 2:23.420
1.* 2:07.337
*2. *2:43.141
*3. *1:35.918
*4. *2:25.067
*5. *2:37.856
*2-4 Relay: 1:27.241
2-5 Relay: 4:08.943
2-6 Relay: 11:28.549
2-7 Relay: 23:08.663
Clock: Ao5: 34.813
1. *25.821
*2. *41.527
*3. *38.893
*4. *32.038
*5. *33.508
*Megaminx: Ao5: 2:27.952
1. *2:25.202
*2. *2:34.309
*3. *2:39.263
*4. *2:24.344
*5. *2:09.968
*Pyraminx: Ao5: 4.288
1. *5.089
*2. *3.908
*3. *4.862
*4. *3.915
*5. *4.086
*Square-1: Ao5: 30.419
1. *29.689
*2. *30.999
*3.* 30.568
*4. *29.654
*5. *39.815
*Skewb: Ao5: 5.665
1. *6.428
*2. *6.090
*3. *5.009
*4. *5.895
*5. *4.773
*Kilominx: Ao5: 56.040
1. *58.969
*2. *54.840
*3. *49.933
*4. *1:07.607
*5. *54.310
*Mini Guildford: 9:31.851
Redi Cube: Ao5: 27.053
1. *41.390
*2. *26.491
*3. *21.357
*4. *26.166
*5. *28.553
*Master Pyraminx: Ao5: 54.758
1. *55.850
*2. *59.042
*3. *58.401
*4. *44.504
*5. *50.023
*15 Puzzle: Ao5: 48.219
1. *59.045
*2. *42.702
*3. *54.509
*4. *40.665
*5. *47.445
*Mirror Blocks: Ao5: 59.115
1. *1:12.579
*2. *58.966
*3. *58.270
*4. *59.787
*5. *58.591
*Curvy Copter: Ao5: 6:56.773
1. *7:56.710
*2. *4:47.762
*3. *7:26.227
*4. *6:21.247
*5. *7:02.846


----------



## pjk (Apr 6, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> Great idea! Wonder if they've tried that already...
> 
> View attachment 11648


Mike is in the process of fixing this and making it much easier to compete. Eventually you'll be able to use the same login as your speedsolving forum account. But due to some spamming issues, Mike had to shut down new registration temporarily to prevent further issues.


----------



## Silky (Apr 6, 2020)

*3x3: Ao5: *26.37
*1.* 30.43 
*2. *23.41 
*3. *(31.07) 
*4. *25.26 
*5. *(19.47)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 7, 2020)

Results for week 14: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, ichcubegern, and YouCubing!

*2x2x2*(162)
1.  1.30 thembldlord
2.  1.31 JackPfeifer
3.  1.33 ExultantCarn


Spoiler



4.  1.51 OriginalUsername
5.  1.53 TipsterTrickster
6.  1.57 Jscuber
7.  1.63 Rubadcar
7.  1.63 Dylan is nub
9.  1.66 Kerry_Creech
9.  1.66 asacuber
11.  1.67 Ningen
12.  1.69 JoXCuber
13.  1.71 Sean Hartman
14.  1.78 BradyCubes08
15.  1.79 Michał Krasowski
15.  1.79 MrKuba600
17.  1.92 Color Cuber
18.  1.96 Luke Garrett
19.  1.97 midnightcuberx
20.  1.99 Legomanz
20.  1.99 ichcubegern
22.  2.02 remopihel
23.  2.05 Manatee 10235
24.  2.14 Imran Rahman
25.  2.17 wuque man
25.  2.17 Kylegadj
27.  2.18 V.Kochergin
28.  2.22 ProStar
29.  2.29 Wilhelm
30.  2.32 Logan
31.  2.34 tJardigradHe
32.  2.38 JO Cubing
33.  2.39 Trig0n
33.  2.39 vedroboev
35.  2.54 BraydenTheCuber
36.  2.55 BrianNguyen47
37.  2.57 G2013
38.  2.60 Liam Wadek
39.  2.66 Helmer Ewert
40.  2.67 Nicos
41.  2.68 thecubemaster23
42.  2.69 mrsniffles01
43.  2.71 VJW
44.  2.74 boroc226han
45.  2.77 SpiFunTastic
46.  2.80 FaLoL
47.  2.87 [email protected]
48.  2.90 Antto Pitkänen
49.  2.91 DGCubes
50.  2.94 DonovanTheCool
51.  2.97 jason3141
52.  2.98 Coinman_
53.  3.03 YouCubing
53.  3.03 Heewon Seo
53.  3.03 TheNoobCuber
56.  3.05 Rafaello
57.  3.10 smackbadatskewb
58.  3.15 MCuber
58.  3.15 Dream Cubing
60.  3.16 d2polld
61.  3.18 2016LAIL01
62.  3.19 bennettstouder
63.  3.20 Cheng
64.  3.21 Koen van Aller
65.  3.23 RileyN23
66.  3.24 Sub1Hour
67.  3.28 mihnea3000
68.  3.32 Cuberstache
69.  3.33 Utkarsh Ashar
70.  3.35 weatherman223
71.  3.38 Natanael
72.  3.39 Fred Lang
73.  3.42 gutte02
74.  3.43 GTGil
75.  3.47 DesertWolf
75.  3.47 toinou06cubing
77.  3.50 dollarstorecubes
77.  3.50 jvier
79.  3.54 NewoMinx
80.  3.56 Raymos Castillo
81.  3.59 VIBE_ZT
82.  3.60 Cooki348
83.  3.63 Sir E Brum
83.  3.63 Aleksandar Dukleski
85.  3.64 Rollercoasterben
86.  3.70 BradenTheMagician
86.  3.70 Parke187
88.  3.71 rubik2005
88.  3.71 Keenan Johnson
90.  3.72 begiuli65
91.  3.73 epride17
92.  3.75 Dylan Swarts
93.  3.79 colegemuth
94.  3.83 fun at the joy
95.  3.89 nikodem.rudy
96.  3.95 BenChristman1
97.  3.97 ngmh
98.  3.99 brad711
99.  4.09 sigalig
100.  4.11 Chris Van Der Brink
100.  4.11 ARandomCuber
102.  4.14 SonofRonan
103.  4.20 Laura
104.  4.22 Cube to Cube
105.  4.23 [email protected]
105.  4.23 FluffyAppleMonsterParrotP
105.  4.23 Kit Clement
105.  4.23 PingPongCuber
109.  4.25 abhijat
110.  4.33 bhoffman492
111.  4.34 Ian Pang
111.  4.34 Aadil- ali
113.  4.41 [email protected]
114.  4.42 Bogdan
115.  4.46 MattP98
115.  4.46 kluckyklucky
117.  4.54 Predther
118.  4.56 wearephamily1719
119.  4.63 KingTim96
120.  4.67 Timoth3
121.  4.71 lumes2121
122.  4.75 abunickabhi
123.  4.77 oliver sitja sichel
124.  4.83 InlandEmpireCuber
125.  4.88 RandomPerson84
126.  5.01 Poketube6681
127.  5.04 Moreno van Rooijen
128.  5.09 GC1998
129.  5.10 revaldoah
130.  5.12 2019DWYE01
131.  5.13 redoxxy
132.  5.31 Comvat
133.  5.43 Jmuncuber
134.  5.60 Thelegend12
134.  5.60 filmip
136.  5.61 Dr.Cubic
137.  5.63 cubesrawesome
138.  5.84 Faustfan
139.  5.87 FLS99
140.  6.46 Ayce
141.  6.53 ok cuber
142.  6.54 spacecoastcuber
143.  6.82 Brayden Gilland
144.  6.90 John Benwell
145.  7.02 Lewis
146.  7.09 Hunter Eric Deardurff
147.  7.11 topppits
148.  7.17 NBAGARRETT
149.  7.27 Robsurya
150.  7.44 sporteisvogel
151.  7.65 MJS Cubing
152.  7.74 Janice_leslie
153.  8.28 Dutgif32
154.  9.16 MEF227
155.  9.70 rashyastr
156.  9.72 One Wheel
157.  9.81 freshcuber.de
158.  9.89 Jacck
159.  10.84 J2Cubed
160.  12.11 #CubingForPeace
161.  13.44 SolidJoltBlue
162.  DNF UnknownCanvas


*3x3x3*(194)
1.  6.78 Luke Garrett
2.  7.44 wuque man
3.  7.50 thembldlord


Spoiler



4.  7.92 JackPfeifer
5.  8.11 OriginalUsername
6.  8.13 Sean Hartman
7.  8.15 tJardigradHe
8.  8.34 riz3ndrr
9.  8.35 Heewon Seo
10.  8.48 Dylan is nub
11.  8.51 NewoMinx
12.  8.52 Kerry_Creech
13.  8.58 ExultantCarn
14.  8.65 turtwig
15.  8.70 RileyN23
16.  8.76 Rubadcar
17.  8.81 Jscuber
18.  8.84 OwenB
19.  9.06 JO Cubing
20.  9.19 Logan
20.  9.19 BradyCubes08
22.  9.33 ichcubegern
23.  9.40 Michał Krasowski
24.  9.44 boroc226han
25.  9.55 Kylegadj
25.  9.55 Aleksandar Dukleski
27.  9.68 Dream Cubing
27.  9.68 2017LAMB06
29.  9.75 FaLoL
30.  9.78 V.Kochergin
31.  9.81 jason3141
32.  9.83 smackbadatskewb
33.  9.89 remopihel
34.  10.00 BrianNguyen47
35.  10.05 jihu1011
36.  10.07 gutte02
37.  10.09 Nitheesh fmc
38.  10.29 YouCubing
38.  10.29 MCuber
40.  10.32 Samuel Kevin
41.  10.33 Color Cuber
41.  10.33 BradenTheMagician
43.  10.34 VJW
44.  10.36 Cuberstache
45.  10.41 sigalig
46.  10.43 JoXCuber
47.  10.44 Ian Pang
48.  10.46 vedroboev
49.  10.47 Laura
50.  10.48 Coinman_
51.  10.54 fun at the joy
52.  10.56 Sub1Hour
53.  10.57 twoj_stary_pijany
53.  10.57 mrsniffles01
53.  10.57 mihnea3000
56.  10.68 MrKuba600
57.  10.70 Wilhelm
58.  10.85 G2013
59.  10.86 Nicos
60.  10.87 Fred Lang
61.  10.90 Cheng
62.  10.92 dollarstorecubes
63.  10.97 Keenan Johnson
64.  11.01 Cooki348
65.  11.11 DhruvA
66.  11.13 2016LAIL01
67.  11.18 GTGil
68.  11.31 Liam Wadek
69.  11.36 jvier
70.  11.39 DGCubes
71.  11.48 Utkarsh Ashar
72.  11.50 abhijat
73.  11.69 Dylan Swarts
74.  11.82 DonovanTheCool
75.  11.86 Helmer Ewert
76.  11.88 20luky3
77.  11.89 Rafaello
78.  11.90 RandomPerson84
79.  11.97 Imran Rahman
80.  12.29 danvie
81.  12.32 Parke187
82.  12.37 oliver sitja sichel
83.  12.39 brad711
84.  12.42 speedcube.insta
85.  12.44 abunickabhi
85.  12.44 LoiteringCuber
87.  12.50 ARandomCuber
88.  12.51 begiuli65
89.  12.52 d2polld
90.  12.53 ican97
91.  12.55 midnightcuberx
92.  12.57 Antto Pitkänen
93.  12.59 ngmh
94.  12.63 Teh Keng Foo
95.  12.67 TheNoobCuber
96.  12.74 nikodem.rudy
97.  12.76 MattP98
98.  12.77 [email protected]
99.  12.79 thecubemaster23
99.  12.79 Koen van Aller
101.  13.03 YoAkshYo
102.  13.04 Natanael
103.  13.07 Big123
104.  13.39 SpeedCubeReview
105.  13.64 Rollercoasterben
106.  13.67 lumes2121
107.  13.69 xyzzy
108.  13.80 colegemuth
109.  13.84 pjk
110.  14.07 João Vinicius
111.  14.11 Raymos Castillo
112.  14.18 Sir E Brum
113.  14.33 Chris Van Der Brink
113.  14.33 bennettstouder
115.  14.36 Jmuncuber
116.  14.44 ProStar
117.  14.56 bhoffman492
118.  14.59 Kit Clement
119.  14.62 [email protected]
120.  14.67 Aadil- ali
121.  14.68 FluffyAppleMonsterParrotP
122.  14.75 BraydenTheCuber
123.  15.03 DesertWolf
124.  15.15 epride17
125.  15.28 sascholeks
126.  15.29 Cube to Cube
127.  15.30 InlandEmpireCuber
128.  15.31 drpfisherman
128.  15.31 Timoth3
130.  15.34 redoxxy
131.  15.48 Robsurya
132.  15.59 revaldoah
133.  15.60 topppits
134.  15.62 Brayden Gilland
135.  15.72 tavery343
135.  15.72 Hunter Eric Deardurff
137.  15.81 Bogdan
138.  16.35 Lvl9001Wizard
139.  16.54 PingPongCuber
140.  16.58 kluckyklucky
141.  16.69 toinou06cubing
142.  17.01 FLS99
143.  17.10 Dr.Cubic
144.  17.47 Petri Krzywacki
145.  17.56 Poketube6681
146.  17.69 SonofRonan
147.  17.94 VIBE_ZT
148.  17.95 BenChristman1
149.  18.03 Comvat
150.  18.24 Predther
151.  18.37 Schmizee
152.  18.54 KingTim96
153.  18.57 [email protected]
154.  18.77 #CubingForPeace
155.  18.80 rubik2005
156.  18.86 Thelegend12
157.  18.96 wearephamily1719
158.  19.00 taco_schell
159.  19.09 GC1998
160.  19.19 WoowyBaby
161.  19.26 Diamondbro19
162.  19.27 2019DWYE01
163.  19.38 Faustfan
164.  19.44 tuga88
165.  19.59 MarkA64
166.  20.09 znay
167.  20.26 John Benwell
168.  20.68 UnknownCanvas
169.  20.70 CreationUniverse
170.  20.81 Lewis
171.  21.87 Ayce
172.  22.92 cubesrawesome
173.  23.07 ok cuber
174.  23.20 [email protected]
175.  23.22 Dutgif32
176.  23.32 Ked Ki
177.  24.38 One Wheel
178.  24.80 MEF227
179.  24.97 sporteisvogel
180.  25.17 LunarStellar
181.  25.56 rashyastr
182.  25.75 MJS Cubing
183.  26.37 Silky
184.  26.68 freshcuber.de
185.  28.22 NBAGARRETT
186.  28.71 spacecoastcuber
187.  30.30 EngineeringBrian
188.  31.48 Janice_leslie
189.  32.29 SolidJoltBlue
190.  32.47 KovyTheCuber
191.  33.01 Jacck
192.  44.19 J2Cubed
193.  52.81 MatsBergsten
194.  53.55 Chiggers


*4x4x4*(119)
1.  29.90 Jscuber
2.  32.10 thecubingwizard
3.  33.20 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  33.64 tJardigradHe
5.  34.19 Heewon Seo
6.  34.36 Dream Cubing
7.  34.92 Sean Hartman
8.  34.96 RileyN23
9.  34.98 NewoMinx
10.  35.03 OriginalUsername
11.  35.13 boroc226han
12.  35.79 Cheng
13.  35.80 Michał Krasowski
14.  36.57 FaLoL
15.  36.61 G2013
16.  36.62 thembldlord
17.  37.91 Rubadcar
18.  37.98 gutte02
19.  38.58 Nicos
20.  38.66 MrKuba600
21.  38.73 riz3ndrr
22.  38.88 mrsniffles01
23.  39.08 JoXCuber
24.  39.45 Laura
25.  40.39 Luke Garrett
26.  40.69 Logan
27.  40.76 JO Cubing
28.  41.24 abhijat
29.  41.77 MCuber
30.  42.12 jason3141
31.  42.15 dollarstorecubes
32.  42.34 Keenan Johnson
33.  42.81 DGCubes
34.  43.48 2016LAIL01
35.  43.72 fun at the joy
36.  43.77 [email protected]
37.  44.20 vedroboev
38.  45.26 YouCubing
39.  45.64 RandomPerson84
40.  46.19 TheNoobCuber
41.  46.59 Aleksandar Dukleski
42.  46.80 begiuli65
43.  46.83 remopihel
44.  46.94 BradenTheMagician
45.  47.11 BrianNguyen47
46.  47.25 abunickabhi
47.  47.37 MartinN13
48.  47.50 20luky3
49.  48.53 colegemuth
50.  48.78 MattP98
51.  48.98 xyzzy
52.  49.72 Sub1Hour
52.  49.72 Parke187
54.  49.90 jvier
55.  50.77 Antto Pitkänen
56.  51.58 Kit Clement
57.  52.42 Liam Wadek
58.  54.44 Dylan Swarts
59.  55.20 pjk
60.  55.22 lumes2121
61.  55.50 Cooki348
62.  55.80 d2polld
63.  55.81 bennettstouder
64.  55.90 VJW
65.  55.98 epride17
66.  56.54 Rollercoasterben
67.  56.71 brad711
68.  57.03 Chris Van Der Brink
69.  58.00 bhoffman492
70.  58.09 Rafaello
71.  58.61 ngmh
72.  58.66 Robsurya
73.  58.83 ARandomCuber
74.  59.18 Raymos Castillo
75.  59.67 Natanael
76.  59.75 drpfisherman
77.  1:00.86 VIBE_ZT
78.  1:00.92 FLS99
79.  1:01.15 CrispyCubing
80.  1:01.97 Utkarsh Ashar
81.  1:02.53 John Benwell
82.  1:03.73 OriEy
83.  1:04.05 revaldoah
84.  1:05.85 toinou06cubing
85.  1:05.94 topppits
86.  1:06.34 PingPongCuber
87.  1:06.94 SonofRonan
88.  1:07.73 Hunter Eric Deardurff
89.  1:08.18 Ian Pang
90.  1:09.37 InlandEmpireCuber
91.  1:09.46 oliver sitja sichel
92.  1:09.61 Dr.Cubic
93.  1:13.19 [email protected]
94.  1:13.23 KingTim96
95.  1:13.87 Sir E Brum
96.  1:14.97 [email protected]
97.  1:16.43 One Wheel
98.  1:16.66 2019DWYE01
99.  1:19.13 BenChristman1
100.  1:20.26 wearephamily1719
101.  1:21.72 GC1998
102.  1:21.98 Aadil- ali
103.  1:22.24 Predther
104.  1:24.48 Dutgif32
105.  1:26.42 ok cuber
106.  1:26.57 FluffyAppleMonsterParrotP
107.  1:28.92 Ked Ki
108.  1:35.09 freshcuber.de
109.  1:35.55 kluckyklucky
110.  1:42.48 Lewis
111.  1:45.29 sporteisvogel
112.  1:57.09 spacecoastcuber
113.  1:59.58 Jacck
114.  1:59.72 Janice_leslie
115.  2:05.33 MatsBergsten
116.  2:07.73 MEF227
117.  2:24.95 KovyTheCuber
118.  DNF wuque man
118.  DNF UnknownCanvas


*5x5x5*(80)
1.  58.76 Dream Cubing
2.  1:00.28 Jscuber
3.  1:01.45 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:01.68 tJardigradHe
5.  1:02.32 OriginalUsername
6.  1:03.49 ichcubegern
7.  1:03.69 Heewon Seo
8.  1:03.96 thembldlord
9.  1:04.11 NewoMinx
10.  1:06.57 JoXCuber
11.  1:06.97 mrsniffles01
12.  1:09.07 Luke Garrett
13.  1:09.22 Coinman_
14.  1:09.24 BradyCubes08
15.  1:09.96 FaLoL
16.  1:10.47 MrKuba600
17.  1:11.62 gutte02
18.  1:15.08 Nicos
19.  1:15.27 boroc226han
20.  1:16.18 dollarstorecubes
21.  1:16.52 Cheng
22.  1:18.43 MCuber
23.  1:18.83 Sub1Hour
24.  1:18.92 [email protected]
25.  1:19.01 JO Cubing
26.  1:19.51 fun at the joy
27.  1:19.77 DGCubes
28.  1:21.34 João Vinicius
29.  1:24.96 xyzzy
30.  1:26.18 abhijat
31.  1:26.90 begiuli65
32.  1:27.06 YouCubing
33.  1:27.93 abunickabhi
34.  1:28.33 Logan
35.  1:29.36 colegemuth
36.  1:29.95 Aleksandar Dukleski
37.  1:31.48 VJW
38.  1:34.38 Kit Clement
39.  1:35.22 Liam Wadek
40.  1:35.66 MattP98
41.  1:37.10 Dylan Swarts
41.  1:37.10 epride17
43.  1:37.25 pjk
44.  1:39.92 Rollercoasterben
45.  1:40.24 Antto Pitkänen
46.  1:41.65 ARandomCuber
47.  1:43.41 Hunter Eric Deardurff
48.  1:47.56 Parke187
49.  1:47.82 oliver sitja sichel
50.  1:48.61 20luky3
51.  1:48.92 RandomPerson84
52.  1:49.47 jvier
53.  1:49.69 Raymos Castillo
54.  1:50.36 BrianNguyen47
55.  1:51.39 brad711
56.  1:51.51 topppits
57.  1:53.13 2016LAIL01
58.  1:54.54 Cooki348
59.  1:55.92 bhoffman492
60.  1:58.82 SonofRonan
61.  2:01.78 VIBE_ZT
62.  2:03.45 d2polld
63.  2:04.95 OriEy
64.  2:06.62 bennettstouder
65.  2:07.38 FLS99
66.  2:11.28 lumes2121
67.  2:11.78 Robsurya
68.  2:12.20 PingPongCuber
69.  2:15.73 One Wheel
70.  2:16.24 Dr.Cubic
71.  2:24.26 TheNoobCuber
72.  2:27.46 Sir E Brum
73.  2:45.90 revaldoah
74.  2:56.85 Ked Ki
75.  2:59.76 Rafaello
76.  3:18.09 ok cuber
77.  3:41.46 freshcuber.de
78.  4:15.14 [email protected]
79.  4:34.91 LunarStellar
80.  DNF toinou06cubing


*6x6x6*(34)
1.  1:34.27 Dream Cubing
2.  1:41.93 Jscuber
3.  1:54.39 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:58.65 JoXCuber
5.  2:00.44 ichcubegern
6.  2:00.96 FaLoL
7.  2:01.16 tJardigradHe
8.  2:02.60 NewoMinx
9.  2:10.54 OriginalUsername
10.  2:13.72 dollarstorecubes
11.  2:22.04 Nicos
12.  2:38.14 YouCubing
13.  2:38.95 DGCubes
14.  2:39.50 abunickabhi
15.  2:40.09 xyzzy
16.  2:40.35 fun at the joy
17.  2:42.11 Sub1Hour
18.  2:43.25 colegemuth
19.  2:43.38 JO Cubing
20.  2:55.38 VJW
21.  2:57.75 Liam Wadek
22.  2:58.06 Aleksandar Dukleski
23.  3:07.00 Hunter Eric Deardurff
24.  3:13.64 epride17
25.  3:14.99 Logan
26.  3:23.68 brad711
27.  3:28.41 Antto Pitkänen
28.  3:41.17 OriEy
29.  3:52.96 One Wheel
30.  4:03.72 PingPongCuber
31.  4:26.02 lumes2121
32.  7:00.97 Rafaello
33.  7:18.65 freshcuber.de
34.  8:36.16 kluckyklucky


*7x7x7*(26)
1.  2:16.63 Dream Cubing
2.  2:44.76 Laura
3.  2:46.09 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  2:49.02 ichcubegern
5.  2:54.94 FaLoL
6.  3:06.90 JoXCuber
7.  3:15.61 Kerry_Creech
8.  3:20.87 Keroma12
9.  3:36.77 YouCubing
10.  3:44.73 JO Cubing
11.  3:57.54 Sub1Hour
12.  4:00.18 colegemuth
13.  4:09.69 Hunter Eric Deardurff
14.  4:10.45 DGCubes
15.  4:28.52 Logan
16.  4:31.88 abunickabhi
17.  4:38.85 fun at the joy
18.  4:58.42 Liam Wadek
19.  5:07.15 VJW
20.  5:15.81 OriEy
21.  6:14.84 One Wheel
22.  6:25.01 lumes2121
23.  6:51.39 PingPongCuber
24.  11:37.74 Rafaello
25.  13:36.85 freshcuber.de
26.  DNF MattP98


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(50)
1.  6.20 Dylan is nub
2.  6.50 Aadil- ali
3.  6.81 ExultantCarn


Spoiler



4.  7.28 JoXCuber
5.  8.58 Dream Cubing
6.  8.70 Sean Hartman
7.  8.72 OriginalUsername
8.  10.14 [email protected]
9.  11.36 toinou06cubing
10.  11.84 Rubadcar
11.  12.89 midnightcuberx
12.  12.92 TipsterTrickster
13.  13.12 vedroboev
14.  14.67 Nicos
15.  15.06 smackbadatskewb
16.  15.73 V.Kochergin
17.  15.77 YouCubing
18.  17.16 JO Cubing
19.  17.39 Luke Garrett
20.  17.44 bennettstouder
21.  17.75 Trig0n
22.  17.86 Jscuber
23.  19.99 ichcubegern
24.  20.07 VJW
25.  20.08 fun at the joy
26.  21.93 FLS99
27.  22.24 abunickabhi
28.  24.02 dollarstorecubes
29.  25.73 MatsBergsten
30.  27.35 Kit Clement
31.  28.04 Logan
32.  28.88 FaLoL
33.  28.93 BraydenTheCuber
34.  29.33 MattP98
35.  29.98 kluckyklucky
36.  34.62 BenChristman1
37.  34.83 Ningen
38.  40.84 Jacck
39.  43.14 Antto Pitkänen
40.  43.55 cubesrawesome
41.  46.36 Rafaello
42.  1:02.96 PingPongCuber
43.  1:23.18 lumes2121
44.  1:32.35 Dutgif32
45.  1:36.11 Koen van Aller
46.  3:21.38 freshcuber.de
47.  DNF G2013
47.  DNF Ayce
47.  DNF spacecoastcuber
47.  DNF d2polld


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(36)
1.  21.21 sigalig
2.  23.14 G2013
3.  24.53 elliottk_


Spoiler



4.  26.11 daniel678
5.  28.63 ican97
6.  29.92 thembldlord
7.  30.87 abunickabhi
8.  31.32 PokeCubes
9.  44.04 Sean Hartman
10.  51.65 vedroboev
11.  52.99 YouCubing
12.  57.20 MattP98
13.  57.52 VJW
14.  59.31 revaldoah
15.  1:08.81 Kit Clement
16.  1:09.02 ichcubegern
17.  1:22.37 Dylan is nub
18.  1:26.46 JoXCuber
19.  1:27.06 brad711
20.  1:34.54 fun at the joy
21.  1:34.95 FLS99
22.  1:52.99 MatsBergsten
23.  2:02.10 kluckyklucky
24.  2:22.28 dollarstorecubes
25.  2:52.12 Jacck
26.  3:18.19 CrispyCubing
27.  3:38.79 PingPongCuber
28.  3:46.10 Rafaello
29.  4:00.65 Trig0n
30.  4:05.48 d2polld
31.  4:22.49 Antto Pitkänen
32.  4:28.86 TheNoobCuber
33.  11:31.59 freshcuber.de
34.  DNF midnightcuberx
34.  DNF Logan
34.  DNF Sir E Brum


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(9)
1.  3:02.01 VJW
2.  5:18.90 YouCubing
3.  5:25.05 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  6:56.54 MatsBergsten
5.  8:51.24 Jacck
6.  10:23.36 Logan
7.  12:56.32 fun at the joy
8.  30:28.18 PingPongCuber
9.  DNF kluckyklucky


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(3)
1.  9:11.15 VJW
2.  16:30.62 MatsBergsten
3.  19:21.66 Jacck

*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  26:35.52 VJW
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(12)
1.  55/65 60:00 sigalig
2.  15/19 58:20 Cuberstache
3.  9/9 36:37 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  7/7 38:47 MatsBergsten
5.  6/6 30:26 Logan
6.  8/10 55:23 brad711
7.  4/4 15:33 Jacck
8.  4/5 7:32 abunickabhi
9.  5/7 48:44 PingPongCuber
10.  2/2 2:52 VJW
11.  2/2 14:39 Rafaello
12.  0/2 1:25 midnightcuberx


*3x3x3 one-handed*(117)
1.  12.32 Luke Garrett
2.  12.39 riz3ndrr
3.  13.13 thembldlord


Spoiler



4.  13.24 OriginalUsername
5.  13.26 tJardigradHe
6.  14.40 smackbadatskewb
7.  14.86 Sean Hartman
8.  15.04 wuque man
9.  15.21 2017LAMB06
10.  15.52 Dylan is nub
11.  15.53 turtwig
12.  15.95 Kylegadj
13.  15.97 Coinman_
14.  16.67 Nitheesh fmc
15.  16.72 Dream Cubing
16.  16.76 NewoMinx
17.  16.79 mihnea3000
18.  16.88 YoAkshYo
19.  17.18 ExultantCarn
20.  17.34 jvier
21.  17.59 Cheng
22.  17.68 Teh Keng Foo
22.  17.68 Aleksandar Dukleski
24.  17.78 ichcubegern
25.  17.84 Rubadcar
26.  17.92 jihu1011
27.  18.07 midnightcuberx
28.  18.12 MrKuba600
29.  18.21 2016LAIL01
30.  18.27 MCuber
31.  18.42 RandomPerson84
32.  18.45 ARandomCuber
33.  18.66 OwenB
34.  18.71 boroc226han
35.  18.76 Logan
36.  18.78 KrokosB
37.  18.91 Nicos
38.  19.03 BradenTheMagician
39.  19.17 Samuel Kevin
40.  19.21 Utkarsh Ashar
41.  19.33 dollarstorecubes
42.  19.57 xyzzy
43.  19.60 JO Cubing
44.  19.66 d2polld
45.  20.00 fun at the joy
46.  20.04 V.Kochergin
47.  20.15 abunickabhi
48.  20.44 vedroboev
49.  20.49 Liam Wadek
50.  20.69 JoXCuber
51.  20.70 [email protected]
52.  20.91 FaLoL
53.  21.68 Antto Pitkänen
54.  21.79 ngmh
55.  22.06 YouCubing
56.  22.54 João Vinicius
57.  22.59 Sub1Hour
58.  22.60 DGCubes
59.  23.87 begiuli65
60.  24.04 remopihel
61.  24.77 VJW
62.  24.95 oliver sitja sichel
63.  25.16 DonovanTheCool
64.  25.27 Parke187
65.  25.74 abhijat
66.  26.08 epride17
67.  26.49 bhoffman492
68.  26.74 TheNoobCuber
69.  26.76 revaldoah
70.  26.84 speedcube.insta
71.  26.92 Big123
72.  27.07 MattP98
73.  27.31 Kit Clement
74.  27.33 drpfisherman
75.  27.44 ican97
76.  27.98 Robsurya
77.  28.05 BrianNguyen47
78.  28.41 VIBE_ZT
79.  29.07 Rafaello
80.  29.65 brad711
81.  29.77 Dylan Swarts
82.  29.82 [email protected]
83.  30.85 InlandEmpireCuber
84.  30.90 DesertWolf
85.  31.97 Koen van Aller
86.  32.00 tavery343
87.  32.34 Bogdan
88.  32.70 Raymos Castillo
89.  32.84 bennettstouder
90.  32.97 2019DWYE01
91.  33.80 FLS99
92.  34.93 lumes2121
93.  35.97 freshcuber.de
94.  36.22 FluffyAppleMonsterParrotP
95.  36.85 kluckyklucky
96.  36.88 Poketube6681
97.  36.93 toinou06cubing
98.  37.73 Ian Pang
99.  37.78 wearephamily1719
100.  38.17 Timoth3
101.  38.98 PingPongCuber
102.  39.13 Sir E Brum
103.  40.12 WoowyBaby
104.  41.79 Aadil- ali
105.  42.68 John Benwell
106.  43.80 Thelegend12
107.  44.38 [email protected]
108.  45.00 Jmuncuber
109.  46.74 One Wheel
110.  49.85 ok cuber
111.  52.14 Predther
112.  52.89 Dutgif32
113.  54.34 spacecoastcuber
114.  1:04.57 Jacck
115.  1:08.98 sporteisvogel
116.  1:09.92 NBAGARRETT
117.  1:47.55 LunarStellar


*3x3x3 With feet*(10)
1.  28.63 tJardigradHe
2.  1:03.05 YouCubing
3.  1:08.27 midnightcuberx


Spoiler



4.  1:14.92 Logan
5.  1:24.43 fun at the joy
6.  1:26.24 Color Cuber
7.  1:33.90 Habado13
8.  1:50.25 ichcubegern
9.  5:02.17 VJW
10.  6:47.31 Rafaello


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(16)
1.  38.13 ichcubegern
2.  38.82 spacecoastcuber
3.  45.84 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  55.26 YouCubing
5.  58.93 dollarstorecubes
6.  59.83 JoXCuber
7.  1:02.48 abhijat
8.  1:05.55 [email protected]
9.  1:30.41 VJW
10.  2:07.77 lumes2121
11.  2:12.51 Ian Pang
12.  2:20.72 FLS99
13.  2:23.41 Rafaello
14.  3:14.62 kluckyklucky
15.  DNF PingPongCuber
15.  DNF JO Cubing


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(11)
1.  22.33 (21, 25, 21) Teh Keng Foo
2.  31.67 (35, 28, 32) João Vinicius
3.  33.67 (36, 34, 31) Bogdan


Spoiler



4.  34.33 (33, 37, 33) YouCubing
5.  39.33 (39, 39, 40) tJardigradHe
6.  39.67 (39, 45, 35) RyuKagamine
7.  DNF (26, 25, DNS) WoowyBaby
7.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) lumes2121
7.  DNF (29, DNF, DNS) fun at the joy
7.  DNF (30, 35, DNS) Faustfan
7.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Dr.Cubic


*2-3-4 Relay*(64)
1.  44.39 tJardigradHe
2.  44.58 OriginalUsername
3.  46.98 thembldlord


Spoiler



4.  48.74 Sean Hartman
5.  49.03 NewoMinx
6.  52.39 Luke Garrett
7.  52.68 JoXCuber
8.  53.56 JO Cubing
9.  53.57 riz3ndrr
10.  53.64 FaLoL
11.  55.78 Dream Cubing
12.  56.04 RandomPerson84
13.  56.43 YouCubing
14.  56.91 abhijat
15.  58.90 BradenTheMagician
16.  59.89 Aleksandar Dukleski
17.  1:01.28 abunickabhi
18.  1:02.19 DGCubes
19.  1:02.21 Logan
20.  1:02.79 dollarstorecubes
20.  1:02.79 VJW
22.  1:03.96 ichcubegern
23.  1:04.97 boroc226han
24.  1:05.23 fun at the joy
25.  1:05.84 TheNoobCuber
26.  1:06.75 Kit Clement
27.  1:06.80 Parke187
28.  1:07.97 BrianNguyen47
29.  1:08.55 Cooki348
30.  1:09.19 Liam Wadek
31.  1:09.20 vedroboev
32.  1:11.81 epride17
33.  1:11.94 colegemuth
34.  1:12.50 Antto Pitkänen
35.  1:14.78 Rollercoasterben
36.  1:15.51 oliver sitja sichel
37.  1:15.95 Utkarsh Ashar
38.  1:21.36 lumes2121
39.  1:24.15 d2polld
40.  1:25.32 InlandEmpireCuber
41.  1:25.98 brad711
42.  1:27.24 Rafaello
43.  1:31.32 FLS99
44.  1:35.57 VIBE_ZT
45.  1:36.25 ngmh
46.  1:37.61 Aadil- ali
47.  1:42.10 wearephamily1719
48.  1:42.64 toinou06cubing
49.  1:42.76 Ian Pang
50.  1:42.87 FluffyAppleMonsterParrotP
51.  1:42.92 BenChristman1
52.  1:45.14 Sir E Brum
53.  1:49.20 John Benwell
54.  1:49.61 [email protected]
55.  1:53.62 KingTim96
56.  2:01.05 PingPongCuber
57.  2:06.61 One Wheel
58.  2:08.24 Dutgif32
59.  2:08.36 ok cuber
60.  2:08.83 Lewis
61.  2:15.19 kluckyklucky
62.  2:44.31 spacecoastcuber
63.  3:01.47 Ayce
64.  DNF Jacck


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(49)
1.  1:48.57 Dream Cubing
2.  1:50.39 tJardigradHe
3.  1:52.22 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  1:52.25 OriginalUsername
5.  1:54.63 Sean Hartman
6.  1:57.81 thembldlord
7.  2:04.58 ichcubegern
8.  2:09.20 DGCubes
9.  2:11.20 fun at the joy
10.  2:16.21 dollarstorecubes
11.  2:17.15 Luke Garrett
12.  2:18.40 FaLoL
13.  2:21.48 JO Cubing
14.  2:22.21 YouCubing
15.  2:24.35 boroc226han
16.  2:33.88 Logan
17.  2:37.90 abunickabhi
18.  2:47.78 vedroboev
19.  2:49.13 epride17
20.  2:50.03 abhijat
21.  2:54.80 Aleksandar Dukleski
22.  2:56.46 VJW
23.  2:56.73 Antto Pitkänen
24.  2:58.23 Rollercoasterben
25.  2:58.90 oliver sitja sichel
26.  3:02.07 Parke187
27.  3:02.81 BrianNguyen47
28.  3:03.83 Cooki348
29.  3:17.27 colegemuth
30.  3:24.51 Hunter Eric Deardurff
31.  3:26.12 RandomPerson84
32.  3:28.76 brad711
33.  3:32.24 VIBE_ZT
34.  3:36.56 lumes2121
35.  3:38.10 TheNoobCuber
36.  3:38.55 d2polld
37.  3:56.98 FLS99
38.  4:07.25 PingPongCuber
39.  4:08.94 Rafaello
40.  4:09.66 Utkarsh Ashar
41.  4:22.27 One Wheel
42.  4:26.30 Sir E Brum
43.  4:26.47 Liam Wadek
44.  4:30.79 BenChristman1
45.  4:55.89 toinou06cubing
46.  5:03.54 Ian Pang
47.  5:27.53 ok cuber
48.  5:55.07 [email protected]
49.  6:05.19 Jacck


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(20)
1.  3:50.44 ichcubegern
2.  3:50.98 tJardigradHe
3.  4:05.00 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  4:09.00 FaLoL
5.  4:23.68 Cuberstache
6.  4:45.51 YouCubing
7.  4:58.25 JO Cubing
8.  5:00.31 DGCubes
9.  5:25.82 abunickabhi
10.  5:41.74 Logan
11.  5:46.22 Liam Wadek
12.  5:48.09 fun at the joy
13.  6:03.81 epride17
14.  6:12.69 VJW
15.  6:21.50 oliver sitja sichel
16.  7:02.12 Hunter Eric Deardurff
17.  7:56.56 lumes2121
18.  8:21.34 PingPongCuber
19.  8:36.10 One Wheel
20.  11:28.54 Rafaello


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(19)
1.  5:52.57 Dream Cubing
2.  6:57.18 JoXCuber
3.  7:35.80 Cuberstache


Spoiler



4.  7:42.66 tJardigradHe
5.  7:44.67 ichcubegern
6.  8:44.17 YouCubing
7.  9:03.67 JO Cubing
8.  9:49.07 abunickabhi
9.  10:04.68 Logan
10.  10:55.54 Liam Wadek
11.  11:02.83 VJW
12.  11:03.25 oliver sitja sichel
13.  11:33.96 Hunter Eric Deardurff
14.  14:07.71 One Wheel
15.  14:53.81 lumes2121
16.  15:33.91 PingPongCuber
17.  17:26.23 Koen van Aller
18.  18:00.14 Lewis
19.  23:08.66 Rafaello


*Clock*(47)
1.  5.20 TipsterTrickster
2.  5.94 Kerry_Creech
3.  6.29 thembldlord


Spoiler



4.  6.45 Liam Wadek
5.  6.51 dollarstorecubes
5.  6.51 Josh_
7.  6.63 ARandomCuber
8.  7.03 MartinN13
9.  7.59 MattP98
10.  7.69 YouCubing
11.  7.82 Sean Hartman
12.  7.88 Wilhelm
13.  8.10 Kit Clement
14.  9.01 JackPfeifer
15.  9.03 Parke187
16.  9.24 NewoMinx
17.  9.29 Luke Garrett
18.  9.34 DesertWolf
19.  9.69 Dylan is nub
20.  10.11 BradenTheMagician
21.  10.17 JoXCuber
22.  11.13 bhoffman492
23.  11.30 Michał Krasowski
24.  11.51 JO Cubing
25.  12.34 Ningen
26.  13.16 epride17
26.  13.16 ngmh
28.  13.38 VIBE_ZT
29.  14.09 InlandEmpireCuber
30.  15.17 Logan
31.  15.26 cubesrawesome
32.  15.39 revaldoah
33.  15.40 ichcubegern
34.  16.61 FLS99
35.  18.43 Sub1Hour
36.  18.82 freshcuber.de
37.  19.41 abhijat
38.  20.09 [email protected]
39.  22.67 oliver sitja sichel
40.  24.32 Ayce
41.  24.53 lumes2121
42.  25.31 abunickabhi
43.  34.09 Jacck
44.  34.81 Rafaello
45.  45.49 NBAGARRETT
46.  55.34 midnightcuberx
47.  DNF Dutgif32


*Megaminx*(50)
1.  39.59 Heewon Seo
2.  48.03 JO Cubing
3.  49.67 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  49.73 NewoMinx
5.  53.48 V.Kochergin
6.  56.92 Sean Hartman
7.  57.90 OriginalUsername
8.  58.42 Dream Cubing
9.  58.43 Luke Garrett
10.  1:00.14 MCuber
11.  1:03.37 BradyCubes08
12.  1:03.96 tJardigradHe
13.  1:04.87 MrKuba600
14.  1:06.10 YouCubing
15.  1:06.45 FaLoL
16.  1:09.51 ichcubegern
17.  1:10.41 dollarstorecubes
18.  1:11.30 JoXCuber
19.  1:13.90 Logan
20.  1:16.19 Cooki348
21.  1:17.50 begiuli65
22.  1:21.26 2016LAIL01
23.  1:23.55 jason3141
24.  1:23.85 abhijat
25.  1:25.53 epride17
26.  1:25.73 tavery343
27.  1:27.47 ARandomCuber
28.  1:30.37 Sub1Hour
29.  1:33.40 MattP98
30.  1:34.85 BrianNguyen47
31.  1:36.45 Antto Pitkänen
32.  1:39.18 Kit Clement
33.  1:41.66 abunickabhi
34.  1:53.13 VJW
35.  1:56.15 VIBE_ZT
36.  2:06.67 lumes2121
37.  2:11.27 PingPongCuber
38.  2:12.31 Liam Wadek
39.  2:16.36 InlandEmpireCuber
40.  2:17.51 Utkarsh Ashar
41.  2:19.83 FLS99
42.  2:23.90 Lewis
43.  2:27.95 Rafaello
44.  2:30.97 [email protected]
45.  2:43.42 One Wheel
46.  2:51.92 toinou06cubing
47.  2:58.32 SonofRonan
48.  3:23.58 Hunter Eric Deardurff
49.  4:09.36 freshcuber.de
50.  6:07.96 J2Cubed


*Pyraminx*(119)
1.  2.63 Ningen
2.  2.66 thembldlord
3.  2.69 parkertrager


Spoiler



4.  2.73 SpiFunTastic
5.  2.81 twoj_stary_pijany
6.  2.84 tJardigradHe
7.  2.86 Dylan is nub
8.  2.98 DGCubes
8.  2.98 jason3141
10.  3.01 JackPfeifer
11.  3.06 ProStar
12.  3.18 Ghost Cuber
13.  3.20 MrKuba600
14.  3.47 remopihel
15.  3.48 Cooki348
16.  3.52 Abhi
17.  3.67 Logan
18.  3.70 JO Cubing
19.  3.78 TipsterTrickster
20.  3.83 Rubadcar
21.  3.92 Cuz Red
22.  3.99 2016LAIL01
23.  4.00 Sean Hartman
24.  4.01 Kerry_Creech
25.  4.14 Trig0n
26.  4.21 Chris Van Der Brink
27.  4.22 OriginalUsername
28.  4.23 MartinN13
29.  4.28 Rafaello
30.  4.34 Helmer Ewert
31.  4.39 smackbadatskewb
32.  4.81 vedroboev
33.  4.83 BradenTheMagician
34.  4.87 riz3ndrr
34.  4.87 Luke Garrett
36.  4.90 RileyN23
37.  4.92 BrianNguyen47
38.  4.96 Liam Wadek
39.  4.98 Cheng
40.  4.99 redoxxy
41.  5.04 dollarstorecubes
42.  5.11 YouCubing
43.  5.37 NewoMinx
44.  5.40 MCuber
45.  5.45 begiuli65
46.  5.48 MattP98
47.  5.53 [email protected]
48.  5.57 mihnea3000
49.  5.58 JoXCuber
49.  5.58 Nicos
51.  5.66 V.Kochergin
52.  5.69 boroc226han
53.  5.73 ExultantCarn
54.  5.74 VIBE_ZT
55.  5.77 DesertWolf
55.  5.77 Color Cuber
57.  6.00 UnknownCanvas
58.  6.28 KrokosB
59.  6.44 Michał Krasowski
60.  6.54 Keenan Johnson
61.  6.70 bhoffman492
62.  6.72 Brayden Gilland
63.  6.90 Parke187
64.  7.05 Rollercoasterben
65.  7.09 Utkarsh Ashar
66.  7.11 [email protected]
67.  7.18 Sub1Hour
68.  7.19 ichcubegern
69.  7.23 FaLoL
70.  7.27 jvier
71.  7.29 abhijat
72.  7.52 fun at the joy
73.  7.59 Dream Cubing
74.  7.67 weatherman223
74.  7.67 Lewis
76.  7.70 Antto Pitkänen
77.  7.91 nikodem.rudy
78.  7.97 rubik2005
79.  7.99 abunickabhi
80.  8.00 wearephamily1719
81.  8.11 bennettstouder
82.  8.13 RandomPerson84
83.  8.16 Robsurya
84.  8.40 midnightcuberx
85.  8.41 Koen van Aller
85.  8.41 Aleksandar Dukleski
87.  8.52 VJW
88.  8.56 InlandEmpireCuber
89.  8.67 ARandomCuber
90.  8.72 cubesrawesome
90.  8.72 lumes2121
92.  9.10 PingPongCuber
93.  9.23 Natanael
94.  9.50 Kit Clement
95.  9.57 drpfisherman
96.  9.64 epride17
97.  9.68 SonofRonan
98.  10.26 Aadil- ali
99.  10.60 Bogdan
100.  10.72 BenChristman1
101.  10.75 oliver sitja sichel
102.  11.61 Dutgif32
103.  11.75 ok cuber
104.  11.90 toinou06cubing
105.  12.01 Ian Pang
106.  12.40 FLS99
107.  12.74 Hunter Eric Deardurff
108.  12.78 Jacck
109.  13.29 Ayce
110.  13.93 Janice_leslie
111.  13.95 LunarStellar
112.  15.25 NBAGARRETT
113.  16.09 SolidJoltBlue
114.  16.18 Poketube6681
115.  16.62 freshcuber.de
116.  17.36 d2polld
117.  19.69 MEF227
118.  21.44 spacecoastcuber
119.  30.61 J2Cubed


*Square-1*(75)
1.  6.79 Michał Krasowski
2.  6.99 Dylan is nub
3.  7.52 mrsniffles01


Spoiler



4.  7.95 JackPfeifer
5.  9.43 PokeCubes
6.  9.93 TipsterTrickster
7.  10.16 thecubingwizard
8.  10.22 YouCubing
9.  11.08 GTGil
10.  11.23 Sub1Hour
11.  11.51 smackbadatskewb
12.  11.56 riz3ndrr
13.  11.85 Sean Hartman
14.  12.44 BradyCubes08
15.  12.71 DesertWolf
16.  12.81 tJardigradHe
17.  13.06 Kylegadj
18.  13.41 Luke Garrett
19.  13.49 MrKuba600
20.  13.78 JoXCuber
21.  13.96 MCuber
22.  14.17 Rollercoasterben
23.  14.22 NewoMinx
24.  14.51 ichcubegern
25.  14.99 RileyN23
26.  15.39 BradenTheMagician
27.  15.56 Logan
28.  15.60 remopihel
29.  16.17 Antto Pitkänen
30.  16.18 boroc226han
31.  16.33 ExultantCarn
32.  17.10 MattP98
33.  17.68 OriginalUsername
34.  17.71 DGCubes
35.  19.06 redoxxy
36.  19.14 VIBE_ZT
37.  19.42 JO Cubing
38.  19.48 jason3141
39.  19.61 jvier
40.  19.89 bhoffman492
41.  20.04 Dream Cubing
42.  20.24 Color Cuber
43.  20.40 midnightcuberx
44.  20.47 Kit Clement
45.  22.45 BraydenTheCuber
46.  22.60 dollarstorecubes
47.  22.65 mihnea3000
48.  23.73 abhijat
49.  23.77 DonovanTheCool
50.  25.21 Keenan Johnson
51.  26.22 weatherman223
52.  27.11 V.Kochergin
53.  28.78 SonofRonan
54.  28.98 Trig0n
55.  29.10 VJW
56.  29.41 Liam Wadek
57.  30.41 Rafaello
58.  30.71 bennettstouder
59.  31.24 2016LAIL01
60.  31.47 lumes2121
61.  31.76 Parke187
62.  31.96 BrianNguyen47
63.  32.34 brad711
64.  36.08 PingPongCuber
65.  38.40 Dutgif32
66.  40.55 Thelegend12
67.  43.82 oliver sitja sichel
68.  44.10 Bogdan
69.  44.76 kluckyklucky
70.  54.92 epride17
71.  1:01.22 BenChristman1
72.  1:04.48 MEF227
73.  1:08.54 One Wheel
74.  1:10.38 FLS99
75.  1:48.08 ok cuber


*Skewb*(95)
1.  2.33 RileyN23
2.  2.56 Michał Krasowski
3.  2.60 BradyCubes08


Spoiler



4.  2.61 Dylan is nub
4.  2.61 riz3ndrr
6.  2.84 Color Cuber
7.  3.06 Rubadcar
8.  3.21 MrKuba600
9.  3.50 JackPfeifer
10.  3.57 JO Cubing
11.  3.58 sascholeks
12.  3.70 NewoMinx
13.  3.81 OriginalUsername
14.  3.83 TipsterTrickster
15.  3.95 bhoffman492
16.  4.24 Antto Pitkänen
17.  4.34 smackbadatskewb
18.  4.36 Legomanz
19.  4.46 2016LAIL01
20.  4.56 Sean Hartman
21.  4.72 VIBE_ZT
22.  4.76 mrsniffles01
23.  4.77 tJardigradHe
24.  4.80 remopihel
25.  4.82 BradenTheMagician
26.  4.84 Luke Garrett
27.  4.97 ichcubegern
28.  4.99 vedroboev
29.  5.05 boroc226han
30.  5.07 Helmer Ewert
31.  5.20 Logan
32.  5.21 weatherman223
33.  5.22 YouCubing
34.  5.30 MCuber
35.  5.35 Kit Clement
35.  5.35 V.Kochergin
37.  5.42 Trig0n
38.  5.46 jason3141
39.  5.47 Liam Wadek
40.  5.51 Rollercoasterben
41.  5.56 Parke187
42.  5.66 Rafaello
43.  5.72 d2polld
44.  5.75 DesertWolf
45.  5.82 Dream Cubing
46.  6.00 epride17
47.  6.24 KrokosB
48.  6.28 Sub1Hour
49.  6.35 lumes2121
50.  6.59 FaLoL
51.  6.64 Dutgif32
52.  6.67 BrianNguyen47
53.  6.80 MattP98
54.  6.84 DGCubes
55.  6.94 fun at the joy
55.  6.94 redoxxy
57.  7.12 JoXCuber
58.  7.18 dollarstorecubes
59.  7.25 ngmh
60.  7.33 WoowyBaby
61.  7.34 midnightcuberx
62.  7.42 Coinman_
62.  7.42 ARandomCuber
64.  7.48 kluckyklucky
65.  7.49 Aleksandar Dukleski
66.  7.63 oliver sitja sichel
67.  8.22 Chris Van Der Brink
68.  8.33 PingPongCuber
69.  8.71 ExultantCarn
70.  9.41 abunickabhi
71.  9.65 Bogdan
72.  10.00 nikodem.rudy
73.  10.29 InlandEmpireCuber
74.  10.30 [email protected]
75.  10.63 Poketube6681
76.  11.03 FLS99
77.  11.27 Thelegend12
78.  11.32 brad711
79.  11.40 Koen van Aller
80.  11.82 Predther
81.  12.07 wearephamily1719
82.  12.12 ok cuber
83.  12.24 Aadil- ali
84.  12.34 spacecoastcuber
85.  12.36 cubesrawesome
86.  12.41 abhijat
87.  12.70 GC1998
88.  13.29 Lewis
89.  14.67 BenChristman1
90.  15.64 toinou06cubing
91.  15.69 LunarStellar
92.  16.26 Jacck
93.  16.47 J2Cubed
94.  21.75 freshcuber.de
95.  30.18 NBAGARRETT


*Kilominx*(19)
1.  23.07 NewoMinx
2.  24.48 JO Cubing
3.  27.23 bhoffman492


Spoiler



4.  29.80 dollarstorecubes
5.  30.88 YouCubing
6.  31.03 Antto Pitkänen
7.  32.35 Logan
8.  34.02 ichcubegern
9.  36.21 abhijat
10.  38.02 JoXCuber
11.  39.49 Kit Clement
12.  40.63 [email protected]
13.  45.14 VIBE_ZT
14.  56.04 Rafaello
15.  1:03.62 BrianNguyen47
16.  1:12.05 Ningen
17.  1:15.96 lumes2121
18.  2:05.92 freshcuber.de
19.  4:06.32 d2polld


*Mini Guildford*(21)
1.  3:40.52 NewoMinx
2.  3:51.37 OriginalUsername
3.  3:59.07 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  4:01.19 Luke Garrett
5.  4:06.25 JO Cubing
6.  4:31.61 ichcubegern
7.  4:42.47 dollarstorecubes
8.  4:46.75 YouCubing
9.  5:27.52 Logan
10.  5:52.09 abhijat
11.  6:03.94 Antto Pitkänen
12.  7:00.52 epride17
13.  7:05.02 Raymos Castillo
14.  7:15.56 abunickabhi
15.  7:25.90 lumes2121
16.  8:25.41 PingPongCuber
17.  9:22.26 oliver sitja sichel
18.  9:31.85 Rafaello
19.  13:59.29 ok cuber
20.  16:40.73 Dutgif32
21.  21:11.67 Ayce


*Redi Cube*(20)
1.  7.81 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  8.98 dollarstorecubes
3.  14.24 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  16.12 ichcubegern
5.  16.27 YouCubing
6.  16.72 JoXCuber
7.  17.34 BradenTheMagician
8.  17.48 JO Cubing
9.  17.52 PingPongCuber
10.  18.13 Logan
11.  18.56 Kit Clement
12.  19.44 oliver sitja sichel
13.  21.89 InlandEmpireCuber
14.  24.84 bennettstouder
15.  27.07 Rafaello
16.  40.34 FLS99
17.  48.94 Brayden Gilland
18.  56.26 freshcuber.de
19.  1:03.90 J2Cubed
20.  1:04.67 lumes2121


*Master Pyraminx*(9)
1.  28.91 ichcubegern
2.  31.40 DGCubes
3.  35.80 Kit Clement


Spoiler



4.  39.07 YouCubing
5.  45.99 dollarstorecubes
6.  54.76 Rafaello
7.  1:27.43 Logan
8.  1:31.46 Jacck
9.  2:15.34 freshcuber.de


*15 Puzzle*(25)
1.  5.55 Ben Whitmore
2.  5.97 dphdmn
3.  10.26 Hunter Eric Deardurff


Spoiler



4.  10.27 dollarstorecubes
5.  12.42 YouCubing
6.  12.85 Awder
7.  13.16 ProStar
8.  13.22 Natanael
9.  19.33 lumes2121
10.  20.61 drpfisherman
11.  21.63 PingPongCuber
12.  21.72 BradenTheMagician
13.  23.57 Bogdan
14.  23.71 ichcubegern
15.  27.55 CodingCuber
16.  30.02 DGCubes
17.  37.05 freshcuber.de
18.  37.54 Kit Clement
19.  48.21 Rafaello
20.  51.36 bennettstouder
21.  58.61 abunickabhi
22.  1:24.79 MatsBergsten
23.  1:42.18 BenChristman1
24.  1:43.69 InlandEmpireCuber
25.  4:46.64 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(12)
1.  39.75 Teh Keng Foo
2.  46.20 Bogdan
3.  48.90 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  49.04 Jacck
5.  49.88 dollarstorecubes
6.  50.24 fun at the joy
7.  55.05 João Vinicius
8.  56.88 FLS99
9.  69.69 lumes2121
10.  DNF OwenB
10.  DNF vedroboev
10.  DNF abunickabhi


*Mirror Blocks*(21)
1.  21.82 ichcubegern
2.  26.76 BradenTheMagician
3.  33.98 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  45.06 dollarstorecubes
5.  45.66 GTGil
6.  46.69 MattP98
7.  51.79 JO Cubing
8.  57.24 lumes2121
9.  59.11 Rafaello
10.  1:12.13 FLS99
11.  1:15.50 InlandEmpireCuber
12.  1:16.26 Antto Pitkänen
13.  1:16.99 Ian Pang
14.  1:31.00 Logan
15.  1:34.08 Kit Clement
16.  1:40.70 JoXCuber
17.  2:14.45 abunickabhi
18.  2:25.63 freshcuber.de
19.  2:36.79 J2Cubed
20.  5:38.11 Jacck
21.  DNF Ningen


*Curvy Copter*(6)
1.  3:15.43 Kit Clement
2.  3:28.90 YouCubing
3.  4:38.45 VIBE_ZT


Spoiler



4.  6:15.33 Mike Hughey
5.  6:56.77 Rafaello
6.  9:50.52 One Wheel



*Contest results*(225)
1.  1306 Sean Hartman
2.  1252 ichcubegern
3.  1239 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  1191 tJardigradHe
5.  1162 JO Cubing
6.  1161 OriginalUsername
7.  1147 JoXCuber
8.  1127 Logan
9.  1100 Luke Garrett
10.  1031 Dream Cubing
11.  1019 NewoMinx
12.  1017 dollarstorecubes
13.  981 thembldlord
14.  887 FaLoL
15.  867 DGCubes
16.  861 MrKuba600
17.  858 Dylan is nub
18.  834 boroc226han
19.  815 VJW
20.  804 fun at the joy
21.  786 Liam Wadek
22.  783 Rubadcar
23.  763 MCuber
24.  760 vedroboev
25.  757 Antto Pitkänen
26.  754 BradenTheMagician
27.  748 abunickabhi
28.  720 riz3ndrr
29.  717 Rafaello
30.  709 Sub1Hour
31.  701 Michał Krasowski
32.  695 BrianNguyen47
33.  685 remopihel
34.  681 2016LAIL01
35.  672 smackbadatskewb
36.  670 JackPfeifer
37.  666 Nicos
38.  659 abhijat
39.  656 Aleksandar Dukleski
40.  654 Kit Clement
41.  650 ExultantCarn
42.  639 MattP98
43.  637 RileyN23
44.  633 V.Kochergin
45.  622 jason3141
46.  620 Jscuber
47.  605 BradyCubes08
48.  600 Cheng
49.  599 Parke187
50.  597 mrsniffles01
51.  572 lumes2121
52.  561 epride17
53.  552 Heewon Seo
54.  543 VIBE_ZT
55.  532 midnightcuberx
56.  515 jvier
56.  515 Kerry_Creech
58.  514 [email protected]
58.  514 TipsterTrickster
60.  513 Cooki348
61.  510 Color Cuber
62.  508 Rollercoasterben
62.  508 d2polld
64.  504 bhoffman492
65.  496 begiuli65
66.  495 ARandomCuber
67.  488 RandomPerson84
68.  485 Kylegadj
69.  479 Coinman_
70.  468 oliver sitja sichel
71.  467 brad711
72.  466 PingPongCuber
73.  464 Utkarsh Ashar
74.  456 wuque man
75.  453 mihnea3000
76.  439 TheNoobCuber
77.  429 gutte02
78.  426 G2013
79.  421 bennettstouder
79.  421 DesertWolf
81.  409 Helmer Ewert
82.  395 Keenan Johnson
83.  392 FLS99
84.  391 colegemuth
85.  378 ngmh
86.  367 Trig0n
87.  356 Chris Van Der Brink
88.  352 ProStar
89.  350 Dylan Swarts
90.  343 Laura
91.  338 InlandEmpireCuber
92.  337 [email protected]
93.  329 DonovanTheCool
93.  329 Ningen
95.  328 Ian Pang
96.  327 xyzzy
96.  327 Cuberstache
98.  326 toinou06cubing
99.  315 Wilhelm
100.  313 GTGil
101.  311 Koen van Aller
102.  302 Raymos Castillo
103.  298 sigalig
104.  295 turtwig
105.  289 Natanael
106.  287 Hunter Eric Deardurff
107.  285 Aadil- ali
108.  283 2017LAMB06
109.  279 OwenB
110.  271 redoxxy
111.  269 Nitheesh fmc
112.  265 kluckyklucky
113.  264 Sir E Brum
113.  264 BraydenTheCuber
115.  262 twoj_stary_pijany
115.  262 Bogdan
117.  260 Imran Rahman
118.  259 jihu1011
119.  258 revaldoah
120.  247 thecubingwizard
121.  245 João Vinicius
122.  244 Teh Keng Foo
123.  243 nikodem.rudy
124.  241 Samuel Kevin
125.  239 Robsurya
126.  238 weatherman223
126.  238 SonofRonan
126.  238 SpiFunTastic
129.  235 BenChristman1
130.  234 20luky3
131.  231 Fred Lang
132.  225 Legomanz
133.  223 thecubemaster23
134.  214 wearephamily1719
135.  213 MartinN13
135.  213 [email protected]
137.  212 drpfisherman
138.  201 KrokosB
138.  201 YoAkshYo
140.  199 FluffyAppleMonsterParrotP
141.  197 pjk
142.  195 ican97
143.  184 Jacck
144.  180 freshcuber.de
145.  177 Dutgif32
146.  174 One Wheel
147.  166 speedcube.insta
148.  164 rubik2005
149.  160 sascholeks
150.  156 MatsBergsten
151.  155 asacuber
152.  153 Brayden Gilland
153.  152 topppits
154.  151 ok cuber
155.  149 Poketube6681
156.  146 Predther
156.  146 Big123
156.  146 Lewis
159.  143 Dr.Cubic
160.  142 Manatee 10235
161.  136 Timoth3
162.  134 cubesrawesome
162.  134 KingTim96
164.  133 DhruvA
164.  133 Cube to Cube
166.  129 2019DWYE01
166.  129 Jmuncuber
168.  128 tavery343
169.  126 John Benwell
170.  124 Thelegend12
171.  119 parkertrager
172.  118 danvie
173.  112 PokeCubes
173.  112 LoiteringCuber
175.  110 GC1998
175.  110 Ghost Cuber
175.  110 WoowyBaby
178.  106 Abhi
179.  104 spacecoastcuber
180.  103 UnknownCanvas
181.  101 Cuz Red
182.  94 SpeedCubeReview
183.  92 OriEy
184.  90 Ayce
185.  82 Comvat
186.  74 Faustfan
187.  64 CrispyCubing
188.  60 Lvl9001Wizard
189.  54 Petri Krzywacki
189.  54 NBAGARRETT
189.  54 sporteisvogel
192.  52 MEF227
193.  51 Ked Ki
194.  49 #CubingForPeace
195.  48 LunarStellar
196.  47 Schmizee
197.  45 Janice_leslie
198.  44 Josh_
199.  42 elliottk_
200.  41 daniel678
201.  40 taco_schell
202.  38 Moreno van Rooijen
203.  37 Diamondbro19
204.  36 J2Cubed
205.  34 tuga88
206.  33 MarkA64
207.  32 znay
208.  30 filmip
208.  30 MJS Cubing
210.  29 CreationUniverse
211.  28 Ben Whitmore
212.  27 rashyastr
212.  27 dphdmn
214.  26 Keroma12
215.  24 [email protected]
216.  23 Awder
217.  22 SolidJoltBlue
218.  16 RyuKagamine
219.  15 KovyTheCuber
219.  15 Silky
221.  14 CodingCuber
222.  11 EngineeringBrian
223.  8 Habado13
223.  8 Mike Hughey
225.  4 Chiggers


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 7, 2020)

225 competitors again this week - same as last week! The winner for this week is number 165!

That means our winner this week is *Cube to Cube!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

